# Huge Advance In Education!



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2020)

I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.

But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........


BUT......
*"Coronavirus has parents looking at homeschooling
*
With the COVID-19 virus closing schools in China, South Korea, Italy, and the United States, parents are having to make a sudden and unexpected change in their children’s education. Most often, it means shifting education into the home.


This learning at home looks different in different places. In Hong Kong, the government ordered 800,000 students to take what the _Wall Street Journal_ calls “a crash course in digital learning.”

In New York City, parents are already seeking out homeschooling resources that fit their children and their families in preparation for any school closings.

The freedom of parents to choose the kind of education that’s best for each child is something we’ve been advocating for more than 35 years.

Homeschool grads go to college, join the military, launch their own businesses, and start families. They serve in soup kitchens, run for office, fight fires, and give back to their communities in many other ways.

In fact, more than 1.7 million students are homeschooling in the U.S., according to the National Center for Education Statistics.If both parents are working, it is still possible to make homeschooling work through options such as alternating work schedules or one parent working from home. It takes creativity, commitment, and even saying, “No,” to some opportunities. But without the restriction of a traditional school-day schedule, families are able to carve out time together and even flex their homeschool schedule along with variable work schedules (such as healthcare providers or cross-country transport)."
Coronavirus has parents looking at homeschooling


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2020)

"Parents Worried They'll Have To Raise Their Own Children As Government Schools Shut Down
March 12th, 2020






U.S.—Parents across the nation have expressed their *worry, fear, and shock at having to raise their own children* now that government schools have temporarily shut down.


Those who send their children to public schools registered their displeasure at the government for not doing its main job of indoctrinating their children, even temporarily.
*
"Raise, educate, and parent my children?" said one exasperated mother* as her teen sat at home, bored and with nothing to do. "But that's the government's job! What am I supposed to do? Teach them things? Instill them with my values? Train them up in the way that they should go?"

"Honestly, if this keeps up, I'm going to move to a different country where I can count on the government to parent my children. This is ridiculous."

Luckily, parents quickly discovered they could just do what they usually do when their kids get home from school and let them lock themselves in their rooms with unfettered access to the internet, a wonderful place where nothing bad ever happens."
Parents Worried They'll Have To Raise Their Own Children As Government Schools Shut Down


----------



## Jackson (Mar 13, 2020)

Maybe they will see where the schools with their liberal leaders are failing this country.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, hopefully they'll look into curriculum that's relevant to academic success. Because if you're reading the wrong books, it doesn't matter where you are, home or a government bulding.

Shameless plug - RonPaulCurriculum.com


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 13, 2020)

PC ... when's the last time you've been to a school board meeting? ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Maybe they will see where the schools with their liberal leaders are failing this country.





One can only hope.....if it's not too late.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well, hopefully they'll look into curriculum that's relevant to academic success. Because if you're reading the wrong books, it doesn't matter where you are, home or a government bulding.
> 
> Shameless plug - RonPaulCurriculum.com




We're a home school family....and we are very happy with this curriculum: K.12.com.


----------



## initforme (Mar 13, 2020)

Homeschooling is good for parents who have enough income on 1 salary.   Because most Americans need two incomes just to barely barely hang on it's not always feasible.  Our public schools here are doing very well.  My kids got a top flight education and the schools still do great things.  We're a smaller rural school which probably helps.  The town just overwhelmingly voted to increase taxes on a referendum.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2020)

initforme said:


> Homeschooling is good for parents who have enough income on 1 salary.   Because most Americans need two incomes just to barely barely hang on it's not always feasible.  Our public schools here are doing very well.  My kids got a top flight education and the schools still do great things.  We're a smaller rural school which probably helps.  The town just overwhelmingly voted to increase taxes on a referendum.



American students do poorly on international exams, versus other nations.
Taxes are the single greatest bar to accumulating wealth.
How are you judging that  "public schools here are doing very well"? Are your children reading books not assigned by the school?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 13, 2020)

National competitions such as spelling bees and geography quizzes have a disproportionately large number of winners who were home schooled.

"Public education is a socialist monopoly." - The Late Milton Friedman

Nor do parents have to be a one-income family.  Some parents cooperate with other neighbors to school their kids jointly.  One room with five to ten students from various families still get more attention and less brainwashing by Leftists, such as men dressed in drag reading homosexual stories to them....


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 13, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well, hopefully they'll look into curriculum that's relevant to academic success. Because if you're reading the wrong books, it doesn't matter where you are, home or a government bulding.
> 
> Shameless plug - RonPaulCurriculum.com


To me, today's kids and young adults are more street wise then education wise.  I always questioned if Geography and History are important as subjects from my younger days. But they are. To know how others live......have lived.........and died, is important.


----------



## initforme (Mar 13, 2020)

I judge itbyhow our graduation rates are.  A very high percentage go on to college or tech schools.  We have very few that hang around or join the military, etc.  Reading books is good.  Math and science are higher priority.


----------



## initforme (Mar 13, 2020)

Geography and history are great, but they do little to pay the bills.  50 grand in America today isn't much of anything.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> Geography and history are great, but they do little to pay the bills.  50 grand in America today isn't much of anything.




It is more than sad that your view of education is pretty much identical with that of the peasants in Mao's China.

Here, from a memoir of a girl who grew up there....

"Most peasants did not miss the school. “What’s the point?” they would say. “You pay fees and read for years, and in the end you are still a peasant, earning your food with your sweat. You don’t get a grain of rice more for being able to read books. Why waste time and money? Might as well start earning your work points right away.” The virtual absence of any chance of a better future and the near total immobility for anyone born a peasant took the incentive out of the pursuit of knowledge."
Chang, "Wild Swans."



My view is very different.

*“I have always imagined that Paradise will be a kind of library.”*

― Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> I judge itbyhow our graduation rates are.  A very high percentage go on to college or tech schools.  We have very few that hang around or join the military, etc.  Reading books is good.  Math and science are higher priority.



What have you got against kids joining the military.  Two of my three kids did and so did their spouses.  You would be hard pressed to find anyone smarter.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

I want to know why you people constantly bitch about liberals running schools, yet they are elected by state and local officials.  The federal government doesn't impact your children unless they are poor or special needs.  Isn't that your own damned fault?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I judge itbyhow our graduation rates are.  A very high percentage go on to college or tech schools.  We have very few that hang around or join the military, etc.  Reading books is good.  Math and science are higher priority.
> ...




We've got one who went to Yale on an ROTC scholarship, and was commissioned in Armored Cav the same day he graduated.

Never met anyone smarter.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I want to know why you people constantly bitch about liberals running schools, yet they are elected by state and local officials.  The federal government doesn't impact your children unless they are poor or special needs.  Isn't that your own damned fault?



"I want to know why you people constantly bitch about liberals running schools, yet they are elected by state and local officials." 

Here's what you fail to understand:


The radicals of the sixties did not remain within the universities…They realized that the apocalypse never materialized. “…they were dropping off into environmentalism and consumerism and fatalism…I watched many of my old comrades apply to graduate school in universities they had failed to burn down, so they could get advanced degrees and spread the ideas that had been discredited in the streets under an academic cover.”  Collier and Horowitz, “Destructive Generation: Second Thoughts About The Sixties,” p. 294-295.
“The radicals were not likely to go into business or the conventional practice of the professions. They were part of the chattering class, talkers interested in policy, politics, culture. They went into politics, print and electronic journalism, church bureaucracies, foundation staffs, Hollywood careers, public interest organizations, anywhere attitudes and opinions could be influenced. And they are exerting influence.” Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 51
O'Sullivan's First Law: All organizations that are not actually right-wing will over time become left-wing. I cite as supporting evidence the ACLU, the Ford Foundation, and the Episcopal Church. The reason is, of course, that people who staff such bodies tend to be the sort who don't like private profit, business, making money, the current organization of society, and, by extension, the Western world. At which point Michels's Iron Law of Oligarchy takes over — and the rest follows. http://old.nationalreview.com/flashback/flashback-jos062603.asp



Get it now????



Liberals run these centers:


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



My youngest went to a college on an ROTC scholarship and is a quartermaster corps officer about to become on logistician when she finishes her next school.  

BTW, you are either cavalry (19C) or armor (19A, 19B).  19Cs have be armor officers first.  There are units in armored cavalry but officers are either one.  My daughter was in a cavalry unit until about a month ago.  I work for the Army.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know why you people constantly bitch about liberals running schools, yet they are elected by state and local officials.  The federal government doesn't impact your children unless they are poor or special needs.  Isn't that your own damned fault?
> ...



When was the last time you were employed as a teacher?  How would you know if you never worked in one?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




He drove tanks in the Army.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Anyone not blind, deaf and dumb ....emphasis on 'dumb'....knows that Liberals own and operate the school system.

Wake the heck up.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 14, 2020)

My impression is that the most important part of home schooling is structure, and there are lots of tools around to help parents ensure that the correct materials are covered in an organized fashion.

But I have the distinct impression that most people are idiots, and would have "difficulty" teaching their offspring anything of value successfully.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 14, 2020)

I drove an electric typewriter in the army.  Dangerous stuff, especially during floods.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> My impression is that the most important part of home schooling is structure, and there are lots of tools around to help parents ensure that the correct materials are covered in an organized fashion.
> 
> But I have the distinct impression that most people are idiots, and would have "difficulty" teaching their offspring anything of value successfully.





I mentioned that we used K12.com

It provides a daily series of lessons on line, and assessments for each, with recommendations to re-do if necessary.

And, in sever NY homes chool groups, we had classes, talent and science shows.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No.  Anyone blind, deaf and dumb believes the hype and will not listen to the people who actually work there and know the truth.

Wake the heck up and talk to a teacher.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Now....watch me put you in your place.....behind the 8-ball: Liberals control schooling, and infest the teaching profession, as well.


*1. "Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal *A third-grade teacher at a public school in New Jersey is under fire after she encouraged her students to write letters to notorious convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal, who recently fell ill in prison.

Marylin Zuniga teaches language arts and social studies at Forest Street School in Orange, N.J."

Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal



2. - School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists


*"School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists*
The teacher also told Sommer that her son was not supposed to take the Nation of Islam handout home. It was supposed to stay in the classroom. That bit of news caused her great alarm.
“The fact that students were cautioned against allowing their parents to see anything is deeply troubling,” West told me. “The only reasonable explanation is they don’t want parents to know what it is their children are learning.”

3. Under pressure from transgender activists, progressive politicians, teacher unions, and the education establishment, and despite parents’ opposition, America’s public schools are capitulating to ideologues and implementing the radical transgender agenda with full force.
...regardless of biological sex, .... Activists want _every child_, from kindergarten on, to learn that “sex” is something “assigned at birth” rather than a biological reality. They want children to think that individuals get to choose their own “gender identity” (not limited to male or female), and that everyone else must affirm that “gender identity” as true.


..._nothing _that parents (or teachers) can do to prevent the schools from imposing policies designed to indoctrinate children with gender ideology.

In public education, the “deep state” describes a coalition of various groups – including teachers’ unions, progressive advocacy groups, major corporations, and philanthropists --that work together to promote the progressive worldview..."
America’s Public Education System: The Ultimate Deep State





4. The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.

"[T]he NEA will include an assertion of our defense of a person's right to control their own body, especially for women, youth, and sexually marginalized people," the resolution states. "The NEA vigorously opposes all attacks on the right to choose and stands on the fundamental right to abortion under Roe v. Wade."

The NEA is the largest teachers' union in the U.S. with more than 3 million members. It collected nearly $400 million from American educators in 2018, according to federal labor filings. The union is also one of the most politically active in the country, spending $70 million on politics and lobbying in 2017 and 2018. Nearly all of the union's political action committee spending went to Democrats during the midterm cycle, according to the Center for Responsive Politics.


*NEA's 2019 adopted New Business Items (NBIs) reveal what savvy teachers have known for decades: state and national teachers' unions are essentially the political action committee of the Far-Left,"*
Largest U.S. Teachers' Union Endorses Abortion




5. the 20-minute video being shown in American classrooms entitled _The_

_Story of Stuff_; a catchy title to appeal to grade school kids. This piece of anti-capitalist propaganda was

put together by Greenpeace member Annie Leonard.






*6. NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike*
“TEN YEARS. We have ten years to save the planet,” Mayor Bill de Blasio cautioned in a tweet. “Today’s leaders are making decisions for our environment that our kids will have to live with. New York City stands with our young people. They’re our conscience. We support the 9/20 #ClimateStrike.”

Legions of adolescent activists across the globe are expected to demand immediate action to combat climate change in advance of a major UN conference on the issue next week.

As long as mom and dad sanction their principled truancy, absent kids won’t have attendance records dinged, the DOE said.

The September 20th event will feature Sweden’s “Climate Crisis” sweetheart, *16-year old Greta Thunberg*.

Teen activist and Swedish sensation Greta Thunberg, who recently docked her zero-emissions sailboat in New York, will speak at the event which will snake its way through lower Manhattan to Battery Park.

Kids with parental permission to attend will be granted excused absences from school, Education Department officials tweeted Thursday.

The infamous “Green New Deal” will be *promoted as well*.

The New York City climate strike is backed by more than 100 environmental and political activist groups and other institutions, including New York Communities for Change, The New School and the Sierra Club.

The protesters’ demands include a “Green New Deal” that would end fossil fuel extraction and move the nation onto entirely renewable energy sources by 2030. Green New Deal policies have been backed by the likes of U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders.

Personally, if I were one of the kids, I might argue about going to school at all. After all, if the Earth only has 10 more years before we are going to die, wouldn’t it be better to spend the time having fun or spending quality time with family?

On the other hand, if the New York City school officials were really invested in solving the climate crisis, wouldn’t they emphasize science and math? Perhaps keeping the kids in school and having them conduct experiments or perform calculations would inspire an interest in real climate science.

One theory that seems to prove true and is certainly consistent with what is happening with the New York City schools: When global problems are emphasized by locals, serious local matters are being ignored.

Case in point: New York state test results for third- through eighth-grade public school students are out, and the *results are underwhelming*.

Statewide, more than half the kids flunked yet again: Just 45.4% were deemed proficient in reading and 46.7% in math. In the city, 47.4% passed the reading test, while 45.6% got by in math.

Think the problem’s skimpy funding? Sorry: In 2017, the Empire Center’s E.J. McMahon reported in May, New York shelled out 89% more per kid than the national average. And that gap has been growing fast: In 1997, per-pupil outlays here were just 45% above average.

…In the city Thursday, Mayor Bill de Blasio and Schools Chancellor Richard Carranza tried to spin the results positively. The pass rate in English, they noted, is up 0.7 percentage points — and three whole points in math.

“Growth counts for something,” Carranza insisted.

Huh? That paltry uptick is what they’re proud of? Even though more than half the kids bombed? Please.

Notably, kids in the one category of public schools de Blasio and Carranza (and their union pals) don’t run — i.e., the charters — beat their counterparts in the regular schools by more than 10 percentage points in both English and math.

At least the kids won’t be flying private jets to attend the event. That makes them substantially less hypocritical than the celebrities who will be indoctrinating them during the Manhattan event.


NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike



*7. “Fifth-grade teacher defends wearing 'Columbus was a murderer' shirt to school”   https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/oct/16/fifth-grade-teacher-defends- earing-columbus-was-a/*
*8. “Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist*
The Seattle Public Schools Ethnic Studies Advisory Committee (ESAC) released a rough draft of notes for its Math Ethnic Studies framework in late September, which attempts to connects math to a history of oppression.” Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist

9. “The sex and gender revolutionaries have officially taken over the Austin Independent School District *without firing a single shot.*                                                                                                   In spite of overwhelming opposition from parents and pastors, the district’s trustees voted early Tuesday morning to implement a pornographic sex education policy that includes instruction on anal sex and how to place a condom on an erect penis.

The father of a fifth grader demanded to know who gave the school district the right to teach his child how to have anal and oral sex.” Texas School District Implements Pornographic Sex Education Policy

10.” It appears the Chicago Teachers Union (CTU), which held a solidarity rally this Saturday afternoon, …. seemed more like a convention of far-left radicals than the image of clean-cut teachers the CTU would like to project. Thousands of red-shirted Chicago Teachers Union members flooded into Chicago’s aptly named Union Square Park at noon today to demonstrate for solidarity and workers’ rights. Protesters embraced radical revolutionary imagery, wearing shirts with Che Guevara on them and holding signs emblazoned with the “iron fist.”

Occupy Chicago and anarchist groups as well as the Progressive Labor Party, International Socialists, SEIU, AFL-CIO, and others stood alonside teachers chanting for solidarity…” Radical left coalesces around Chicago Teacher protest


More


*In the vid, teacher’s union with the Socialist iron fist banner…*




11. “Racial Literacy Curriculum,” elementary schools in Virginia, North Carolina, New Jersey, New York, California, Rhode Island, Missouri, and Illinois have all adopted the mind-blowing, politically-charged brainwash that they tout as education. Topics for Kindergarten to Grade 8 include: implicit bias, white privilege, intersectionality, LGBTQ issues, racism as a “primary institution of the US,” and other such leftist agenda talking points.” EXCLUSIVE: New Leftist ‘Racial Literacy Curriculum’ Brainwashing Elementary School Children

12. The Pollyana Curriculum…nationwide

“Beginning in Grade 3, the Pollyanna "Racial Literacy Curriculum" asks students to become activists in order to achieve leftist goals. The 3rd Grade chapter is entitled "Stories of Activism – How One Voice Can Change a Community." The expected result is for students to understand "how we can be agents of communal, social, political, and environmental change."

 …Pollyanna takes leftist activism to new heights, fabricating an image of a racist America that children are taught to rebel against.

By Grade 8,after nine years of acute indoctrination, the children are ready to fight on behalf of leftists in America. "tudents will set commitments for rectifying current social ills, such as learning and planning how to carry out anti-racist activism and/or social advocacy in their communities and/or to improve their everyday lives." The 8th Grade chapter is entitled "Racism as a Primary 'Institution' of the U.S. – How We May Combat Systemic Inequality."                                                                                     EXCLUSIVE: Leftist Activism Is A Requirement Of New Elementary School Curriculum


13. “*Minnesota ‘Teacher of the Year’ takes knee during National Anthem at NCAA title game”  *Minnesota ‘Teacher of the Year’ takes knee during National Anthem at NCAA title game | The College Fix

14. *"School in Brooklyn Hands Out “Drag Queen in Training” Stickers to 4-Year-Olds”  *School in Brooklyn Hands Out “Drag Queen in Training” Stickers to 4-Year-Olds





Now....wise up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If your kids attend school in NYC, LA, Chicago or any of those schools, you will find they constitute about 2% of the students in schools.  You will notice they are liberal bastions.  Do you judge everyone by the 2%?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




I just provided over a dozen documented proofs of what I stated.

Those are the facts.

If you don't want to admit the truth, that's on you.

If you don't want to be included in the indictment....fine....I didn't include you: if the shoe doesn't fit....stop trying to wear it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No.  You provided over a dozen cherry-picked proof pf liberalism in a few selected schools dominated by liberals.  Why do you not see what you did?  You would not accept that from a liberal.  Why do the rules change when it is to your advantage.  I am not the only conservative that was or is currently a teacher.  Why do you dismiss our facts over your beliefs based on talking points?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Fine....let's leave it at your refusal to accept the facts.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 14, 2020)

Takes a disease to get parents to take responsibility for their own kids......wonderful.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Takes a disease to get parents to take responsibility for their own kids......wonderful.




So, you're all for home schooling?

Excellent.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...



I think Home Schooling is a great idea!

You can teach your kids to hate liberals and democrats and gays and atheists

and I'll teach MY kids that people like you are dangerously deranged lunatics who sould be shunned, avoided and discriminated against in the name of DIVERSITY and TOLERANCE!

I truly hope whatever you want to do to liberals happens to YOU first!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Fine.  Don't let me catch you showing liberal hypocrisy as you are worse.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...





Did you know that home school students surpass government school students by every metric?

Did you know that?

Bet you wish you had parents who loved you enough to home school you, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Jot this down somewhere so you never forget it: I am never wrong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Really?  How do you know home school students surpass government schools by every metric?

Let me guess!  The HSLDA told you that and you believed it!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You have been  wrong so many time in just this thread, I lost track!  

You are a hypocrite and prefer propaganda to truth!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...





You don't believe it?

Figures......you've denied every fact and reality I've documented.


Please get lost.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Really?  Where is the fact in that post?  You have documented NOTHING to support your claim.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


>



Yes, and the only thing getting anything accomplished is the cat.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





By every metric, home schooled kids outperform government schooled ones.

You weren't home schooled, were you.


"Standardized test results for 16,000 home educated children, grades K-12, were analyzed in 1994 by researcher Dr. Brian Ray. He found the nationwide grand mean in reading for homeschoolers was at the 79th percentile; for language and math, the 73rd percentile. This ranking means home-educated students performed better than approximately 77% of the sample population on whom the test was normed. Nearly 80% of homeschooled children achieved individual scores above the national average and 54.7% of the 16,000 homeschoolers achieved individual scores in the top quarter of the population, more than double the number of conventional school students who score in the top quarter. 1

A *Harvard University* (MA) admissions officer said most of their home-educated students "have done very well. They usually are very motivated in what they do." Results of the SAT and SAT II, an essay, an interview, and a letter of recommendation are the main requirements for home-educated applicants. "[Transcripts are] irrelevant because a transcript is basically a comparison to other students in the school."
HSLDA | Homeschooled Students Excel in College



The elderly are often unable to incorporate new ideas and facts into their thinking.
It appears you prove that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Do you have any idea what self-selection bias is?  Of course you don't!

I have a Master's degree in this topic, while you sound like GED material at best.

He tested 16,000 out of how many homeschooled kids?  How many of them opted not to take the standardized test?  That's called self-selection bias and it's why internet surveys are useless,


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





You are truly a dunce.


You must get tired of so many people telling you that.


BTW....the requirements in NYC require all home school students to take the very same standardized tests government school students take.

Now....please, get lost.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





BTW....I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That's NYC.  How many others?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The closest yu came to the Ivy League is graduating from a community education class on gardening where you were valedictorian in a class of two.  Tell me about self-selection bias and how that makes your data invalid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




When you graduated the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Clown College, did you get a diploma or just that big red nose>


My alma mater fight song:


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2020)

*Op-Ed: Coronavirus Could Pop the Higher Education Bubble*






Posted by Mike LaChance    Wednesday, March 18, 2020 at 8:00am
“Once a large university proves it can provide a reasonable facsimile of its course offerings without the enormous expense, students may start to demand they do so”
*How COVID-19 may be the needle that completely pops the higher education bubble*

To promote social distancing in response to the COVID-19 pandemic, universities across America have sent students home and are conducting classes remotely, via online video.


nearly 99 percent of all American law schools have moved online to protect students against the coronavirus. One would be hard-pressed to find a college or university that has not done the same."
Op-Ed: Coronavirus Could Pop the Higher Education Bubble


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 19, 2020)

Of course the results are not yet in.  Are the students who are "learning" remotely learning anything?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Of course the results are not yet in.  Are the students who are "learning" remotely learning anything?




They weren't learning before.....where's the risk?



“*The Dumbest Generation”*

“To Mark Bauerlein, a professor of English at Emory University, the present is a good time to be young only if you don't mind a tendency toward empty-headedness. In "The Dumbest Generation," he argues that cultural and technological forces, far from opening up an exciting new world of learning and thinking, have conspired to create a level of public ignorance so high as to threaten our democracy.

If the new hours in front of the computer were subtracting from television time, there might be something encouraging to say about the increasingly interactive quality of youthful diversions. The facts, at least as Mr. Bauerlein marshals them, show otherwise: TV viewing is constant. The printed word has paid a price – from 1981 to 2003, the leisure reading of 15- to 17-year-olds fell to seven minutes a day from 18. But the real action has been in multitasking. By 2003, children were cramming an average of 8½ hours of media consumption a day into just 6½ hours – watching TV while surfing the Web, reading while listening to music, composing text messages while watching a movie.

This daily media binge isn't making students smarter. The National Assessment of Educational Progress has pegged 46% of 12th-graders below the "basic" level of proficiency in science, while only 2% are qualified as "advanced." Likewise in the political arena: Participatory Web sites may give young people a "voice," but their command of the facts is shaky. Forty-six percent of high-school seniors say it's " 'very important' to be an active and informed citizen," but only 26% are rated as proficient in civics. Between 1992 and 2005, the NAEP reported, 12th-grade reading skills dropped dramatically. (As for writing, Naomi Baron, in her recent book, "Always On: Language in an Online and Mobile World," cites the NAEP to note that "only 24% of twelfth-graders are 'capable of composing organized, coherent prose in clear language with correct spelling and grammar.' ") Conversation is affected, too. Mr. Bauerlein sums up part of the problem: "The verbal values of adulthood and adolescence clash, and to enter adult conditions, individuals must leave the verbal mores of high school behind. The screen blocks the ascent."

What frustrates Mr. Bauerlein is not these deficits themselves – it's the way a blind celebration of youth, and an ill-informed optimism about technology, have led the public to ignore them. "Over and over," he writes, "commentators stress the mental advance, the learning side over the fun and fantasy side." Steven Johnson, in his best-selling "Everything Bad Is Good for You," describes videogames as "a kind of cognitive workout." Jonathan Fanton of the MacArthur Foundation writes that children have created "communities the size of nations" where they explore "new techniques for personal expression." Such assessments, Mr. Bauerlein argues, are far too charitable.

Mr. Bauerlein contrasts such "evidence-lite enthusiasm" for digital technologies with a weightier learning tradition. He eulogizes New York's City College in the mid-20th century, a book-centered, debate-fostering place where a generation of intellectuals rejected the "sovereignty of youth" in favor of the concerted study of canonical texts and big ideas."

From Bookshelf- book review in the May 13, 2008 Wall Street Journal


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the results are not yet in.  Are the students who are "learning" remotely learning anything?
> ...


BLUF: I have nothing against people homeschooling their kids and agree that our schools need to raise the bar on student performance.

What I don't accept is that is it 'liberal' schools that are the cause of our poor ranking.  My kids public schools were much better than the public schools I attended and I think the main reason is that I live in a more affluent county than the one I grew up in.  Since school funding is mostly local, poor neighborhoods generally have poor schools.  They lack the resources but more importantly, they lack the culture of academic success being a critical goal.  Poor neighborhoods tend to be Democrat because the GOP usually refuses to provide the help the Dems offer.  In Red states the affluent tend towards homeschooling or private schools and starve the public schools of resources.

In other words, the poor neighborhoods are Democrat/liberal because the schools are so bad, the schools are not bad because the neighborhoods are Democrat/liberal.


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...


That’s not an advance. It’s going back to the dark ages so we have I’m evils like you who try to pretend they know anything


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the results are not yet in.  Are the students who are "learning" remotely learning anything?
> ...


You’re the dumbest generation


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...





"What I don't accept is that is it 'liberal' schools that are the cause of our poor ranking. My kids public schools were much better than the public schools I attended..."

Nothing could be further from the truth.

As a government school grad, you have no ability to make that judgement.


“In fourth grade, American students outperform most other countries in reading, math and science. Fourth-graders score in the 92nd percentile in science, the 58th percentile in math and the 70th percentile in reading, where they beat 26 of 35 countries, including Germany, France and Italy.   But by the eighth grade, American students are only midrange in international comparisons. By the 12th grade Americans fall from the 92nd percentile in science to the 29th percentile. While American fourth-graders are bested only by South Korea and Japan in science, by 12th grade, the only countries the American students can beat are Lithuania, Cyprus and South Africa.”    Coulter, ‘Godless’p151


Once again you prove what the finest President in 100 years wrote:
The trouble with our Liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so.

Ronald Reagan


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2020)

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...




"That’s not an advance. It’s going back to the dark ages so we have I’m evils like you who try to pretend they know anything"

It's not that I know 'anything'....it's that I know everything.
That's why you're so upset....you can't find a single thing I am not correct about.


Here's the result of Liberals owning and operating the schools:

“In fourth grade, American students outperform most other countries in reading, math and science. Fourth-graders score in the 92nd percentile in science, the 58th percentile in math and the 70th percentile in reading, where they beat 26 of 35 countries, including Germany, France and Italy.   But by the eighth grade, American students are only midrange in international comparisons. By the 12th grade Americans fall from the 92nd percentile in science to the 29th percentile. While American fourth-graders are bested only by South Korea and Japan in science, by 12th grade, the only countries the American students can beat are Lithuania, Cyprus and South Africa.”    Coulter, ‘Godless’p151


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2020)

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...





Watch me ram those words back down your ignorant throat:


Can you name two or three of the books that have informed your geopolitical views?



Left you speechless, huh?


----------



## alang1216 (Mar 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> “In fourth grade, American students outperform most other countries in reading, math and science. Fourth-graders score in the 92nd percentile in science, the 58th percentile in math and the 70th percentile in reading, where they beat 26 of 35 countries, including Germany, France and Italy.   But by the eighth grade, American students are only midrange in international comparisons. By the 12th grade Americans fall from the 92nd percentile in science to the 29th percentile. While American fourth-graders are bested only by South Korea and Japan in science, by 12th grade, the only countries the American students can beat are Lithuania, Cyprus and South Africa.”    Coulter, ‘Godless’p151


I'm no fan of Coulter but even if everything you've quoted here is true, I see nothing in it pointing to *any *cause, certainly not 'liberal' schools.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > “In fourth grade, American students outperform most other countries in reading, math and science. Fourth-graders score in the 92nd percentile in science, the 58th percentile in math and the 70th percentile in reading, where they beat 26 of 35 countries, including Germany, France and Italy.   But by the eighth grade, American students are only midrange in international comparisons. By the 12th grade Americans fall from the 92nd percentile in science to the 29th percentile. While American fourth-graders are bested only by South Korea and Japan in science, by 12th grade, the only countries the American students can beat are Lithuania, Cyprus and South Africa.”    Coulter, ‘Godless’p151
> ...






 You 'not seeing it' proves my point.


----------



## initforme (Mar 22, 2020)

So PC can you provide a recommended reading list that you believe is good?  I'll gladly read one or two.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 22, 2020)

initforme said:


> So PC can you provide a recommended reading list that you believe is good?  I'll gladly read one or two.




Really glad you asked.

To understand the contemporary American political landscape....

*1. "Slouching Towards Gomorrah: Modern Liberalism and American Decline," *
*by Robert H. Bork *




*2. "Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left, From Mussolini to the Politics of Change,"*
*by Jonah Goldberg*




*3. "American Betrayal: The Secret Assault on Our Nation's Character,"*
*by Diana West*



They provide the context for the world you live in.

And, please do study the vast and scholarly documentation provided in each tome.





Having completed the above assignment, you will find that your experience.....and mine....here on the board will be greatly enhanced.





4. Extra Credit: This from a leftwinger:


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2020)

brothers and sisters: we need a large-scale public investment in favor of education and public universities. Historically the prosperity of the United States has relied in the twentieth century on the educational advance of the country over Europe and on a degree of equality in this field, and definitely not on the sacralisation of inequality and the unlimited accumulation of fortunes which Reagan wished to impose as an alternative model in the 1980s. The failure of this Reagan-style rupture is patent today with the growth of national income per capita being halved and an unprecedented rise in inequality. 

my friends, i simply propose a return to the source of America’s model for development: a very wide diffusion of education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 22, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: we need a large-scale public investment in favor of education and public universities. Historically the prosperity of the United States has relied in the twentieth century on the educational advance of the country over Europe and on a degree of equality in this field, and definitely not on the sacralisation of inequality and the unlimited accumulation of fortunes which Reagan wished to impose as an alternative model in the 1980s. The failure of this Reagan-style rupture is patent today with the growth of national income per capita being halved and an unprecedented rise in inequality.
> 
> my friends, i simply propose a return to the source of America’s model for development: a very wide diffusion of education.




"we need a large-scale public investment in favor of education and public universities"

In a vast constellation of inane, absurd, and thoughtless comments.....this may be the leader of the pack.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > brothers and sisters: we need a large-scale public investment in favor of education and public universities. Historically the prosperity of the United States has relied in the twentieth century on the educational advance of the country over Europe and on a degree of equality in this field, and definitely not on the sacralisation of inequality and the unlimited accumulation of fortunes which Reagan wished to impose as an alternative model in the 1980s. The failure of this Reagan-style rupture is patent today with the growth of national income per capita being halved and an unprecedented rise in inequality.
> ...


Its an honor!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 22, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Wear it well!


----------



## initforme (Mar 23, 2020)

The other 2 I can read.  Goldberg is not a source I would bother reading.  He's repugnant.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 24, 2020)

initforme said:


> The other 2 I can read.  Goldberg is not a source I would bother reading.  He's repugnant.




Go gonna be ready for a test?????


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 24, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Parents Worried They'll Have To Raise Their Own Children As Government Schools Shut Down
> March 12th, 2020
> 
> 
> ...


True story on that parenting thing with many of them complaining about having their children at home. 
Truthfully I think its great!
Its beyond time for using the Internet as a tool for education instead of just a giant bitch online session for idiots and trolls. Teachers can be observed better by the parents who are paying their wages, etc...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 1, 2020)

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...




"You’re the dumbest generation"


We'll do this verrrrrrry slowly:

I'm one person, an individual.


Generation:
"all of the people born and living at about the same time, regarded collectively."
Google



Don't you wish you were home schooled?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 1, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Of course the results are not yet in.  Are the students who are "learning" remotely learning anything?





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





*"Teachers Urge Government To Reopen Schools Before Students Learn To Think For Themselves*
March 31st, 2020






U.S.—Teachers at government schools have raised their concerns that the recent closure of their institutions will have a damaging effect on students. In particular, the nation's educators are worried that the longer the schools are closed, the more likely it is that students will begin thinking for themselves, learn life skills away from the government school system, and realize how much more they learn at home.

"We must reopen as soon as possible -- before they regain their ability to have independent thoughts," said New York 4th-grade teacher Ms. Jenny Mudd. "This is an urgent crisis. We realize we have to do our part to prevent the spread of the virus, but we must also prevent the spread of unapproved ideas. There's a balance there."
"Reopen the schools before it is too late."
Sure enough, studies have already shown a strong correlation between everyone being homeschooled and a concerning spike in independent thought. Students who have been away from the government school system for even a week stop feeling depressed and anxious all the time and even show a shocking increase in the ability to form thoughts and ideas not approved by the government.
Teachers have further pointed out that parents aren't properly equipped to indoctrinate their children with government propaganda. "I went to school for eight years to be able to do this," said Portland kindergarten teacher Ms. Pinkerton. "Parents just don't have the experience of stuffing kids' heads full of a statist worldview seven hours a day like I do."








						Teachers Urge Government To Reopen Schools Before Students Learn To Think For Themselves
					

U.S.—Teachers at government schools have raised their concerns that the recent closure of their institutions will have a damaging effect on students. In particular, the nation's educators are worried that the longer the schools are closed, the more likely it is that students will begin thinking...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 4, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2020)

*"Mother who was jailed for homeschooling released*
A mother sentenced to prison by Cuba's communist regime for educating her children at home has been released, according to the world's premier homeschooling advocate, the Home School Legal Defense Association. 

Her husband, Ramon, remains in prison, however, on the same charge.

Donnelly said the couple "stood up to the communist regime of Cuba, not as counterrevolutionaries, but as parents concerned for the welfare of their children."

They were convicted in 2017 of homeschooling and sentenced last year to prison."








						Mother who was jailed for homeschooling released
					

A homeschooling mother who had been sentenced to prison for teaching her own children has been released from behind bars by the communist regime in Cuba, according to a report from the world's premier homeschooling advocate, the Home School Legal Defense Association.




					www.wnd.com
				





*“Eric Holder: Banning Homeschooling Doesn’t Violate Fundamental Rights”  **https://caffeinatedthoughts.com/2013/02/eric-holder-banning-homeschooling-doesnt-violate-fundamental-rights/*

* 



If Liberals fear home schooling….it must be the right path for real Americans.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2020)

"New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio has announced public schools will be closed for the rest of the academic year due to the coronavirus. More mayors and governors will likely make similar announcements, if they have not already done so.


Rather than look upon this as a negative, I suspect some parents are enjoying new relationships with their children that full-time work and day care did not allow. This new bonding experience could lead some to continue the practice of educating their children at home once this crisis has passed and public schools reopen.

Some parents might find learning at home to be beneficial beyond additional bonding with their children. Concerns about what is taught in public schools - from sex education, to incomplete or even biased views of American history, as well as their failure to uphold moral and spiritual principles (and in some cases undermining them) have made home schooling attractive to growing numbers of parents.

According to National Home Education Research Institute (NHERI), "There are about 2.5 million home school students in grades K-12 in the United States...It appears that the home school population is continuing to grow (at an estimated 2 percent to 8 percent per annum over the past few years)."








						A Virus 'Side Effect': Homeschooling
					

New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio has announced public schools will be closed for the rest of the academic year due to the coronavirus. More mayors and governors will




					townhall.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2020)

Public School Teacher: 'Homeschooling Is Making Kids More Stupider'
April 13th, 2020





BEAVERTOOTH, OR—In a viral video posted to social media earlier this week, Grant Elementary School teacher Ellen Binkowski warned her followers that homeschooling is making kids "more stupider."

"The children aren't learning how to read good, they're not learning how to do the plussing and minusing, and they ain't doin' them colors very good," she said in the video that went viral on Facebook and Twitter. 
Binkowski's concerns have been echoed by other teachers across the country, who are worried that as kids stay home, their knowledge and abilities will deteriorate. Incensed teachers commented on her video, writing things like "Our students are loosing they're knowledge" and "For all intensive purposes all these kids are getting more and more dumber."
The teachers have begun an online petition calling for schools to reopen and a #PublicSchoolsAreBetterThenHomeschools hashtag.
"We need to do gooder for our childrens," Binkowski concluded."








						Public School Teacher: 'Homeschooling Is Making Kids More Stupider'
					

BEAVERTOOTH, OR - In a viral video posted to social media earlier this week, Grant Elementary School teacher Ellen Binkowski warned her followers that homeschooling is making kids 'more stupider.'The children aren't learning how to read good, they're not learning how to do the plussing and...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 14, 2020)

It


initforme said:


> Geography and history are great, but they do little to pay the bills.  50 grand in America today isn't much of anything.


 It sounds to me like you're one of those idiots and functional illiterates with a diploma.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I can talk to teachers and know they're clueless worse yet I can see their pathetic and disasterous results in what passes for someone with an education today.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> It
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> ...




And many of same move right on to Congress....

And here is the brain behind the Democrat grand Green New Deal, warning you not to stop ‘patroning’ Chinese restaurants.

“AOC Says Americans are not “patroning” Chinese restaurants because of their racism

Ocasio-Cortez, a major Sen. Bernie Sanders supporter, said in an Instagram live video that these restaurants “are feeling the pain of racism. Where people are literally not patroning Chinese restaurants, um, they’re not patroning Asian restaurants because of just straight-up racism around the coronavirus.” AOC Says Americans are not "patroning" Chinese restaurants because of their racism


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





I bet we've all had great teachers, who set our course in life......but more and more, with militant secularism being the major theme in government schooling, I have to hope that more folks choose home schooling.


And more money isn't the solution to fixing the schools.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I'm right here, shitforbrains and I'm not hiding behind some ridiculous made up screen name because I don't have the guts to stand behind what I say.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...



So who was the real dick since you are a foster dick?


----------



## initforme (Apr 14, 2020)

If I were homeschooling today it would consist of math and science with a tiny smattering of history.   Civics probably would get a few minutes per week.  I would want my kids trained in the fields where they control where they go and not the employer.  Plus math and science fields pay well.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> If I were homeschooling today it would consist of math and science with a tiny smattering of history.   Civics probably would get a few minutes per week.  I would want my kids trained in the fields where they control where they go and not the employer.  Plus math and science fields pay well.




That's because you believe an education is merely to procure one a job.

I want my children to appreciate all things, including literature, poetry, art and music.

That's what makes one a human being, rather than a robot.


BTW.....did you know that the word 'robot' came from _Karel Čapek_'s play "RUR"?

See what I mean?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

Too many people are too bluntly stupid to appreciate what it really means to be human.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2020)

*"The Left is Panicking That the Pandemic Will Encourage Homeschooling*
Can’t have parents teaching children to think for themselves now, can we?

....many parents may find themselves enlightened and excited about homeschooling’s benefits and how it actually operates, as opposed to common misconceptions, which are usually pejorative. This is a possibility that the secular leftist elites in education will not tolerate.

Decades ago progressive activists realized that revolution was best brought about not through overt attacks on the Establishment, but through subversion from within its structures – in particular, the field of education. After all, children are the future, and thus the surest and most direct way to mold the future is to mold impressionable young minds who are a captive audience for progressive, social justice indoctrination. This is why domestic terrorists like Barack Obama’s ghostwriter Bill Ayres and his (literal) partner-in-crime Bernardine Dohrn abandoned bombmaking for the Weather Underground and became respected, credentialed educators working primarily with children ...

....she states that “society loses out” when parents homeschool their children, and homeschooled children are not instilled with the “skills needed to participate productively in society as adults through employment” and will grow up “alienated from society, ignorant of views and values different from their parents.” This is absolutely false. On the contrary, Americans are more aware than ever now that it is our disastrous _public school system_ that churns out students ignorant of their own history and alienated from their parents, their country, their culture, and their God. Our school system from pre-K through graduate school has shifted from transferring knowledge and life skills to children, to indoctrinating them in a social justice agenda while demonizing other viewpoints and even Western culture itself as rife with intolerance, bigotry, racism, and capitalist exploitation."








						The Left is Panicking That the Pandemic Will Encourage Homeschooling - Frontpagemag
					

Can’t have parents teaching children to think for themselves now, can we?



					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 18, 2020)

*" Private Institution Proclivities "

* Home School Bomb Making Sexism And Political Undermining **

So are you vying for imams running madrasa with wanna be terrorists reciting the qurayn to graduate ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 18, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"The Left is Panicking That the Pandemic Will Encourage Homeschooling*
> Can’t have parents teaching children to think for themselves now, can we?
> 
> ....many parents may find themselves enlightened and excited about homeschooling’s benefits and how it actually operates, as opposed to common misconceptions, which are usually pejorative. This is a possibility that the secular leftist elites in education will not tolerate.
> ...



You posted: 

"On the contrary, Americans are more aware than ever now that it is our disastrous _public school system_ that churns out students ignorant of their own history and alienated from their parents, their country, their culture, and their God.  

Students are ignorant of their history due to parents demanding accountability in standardized tests, something that is not tested by those tests.  Alienation from the parents is society's problem and had nothing to do with schools. Alienation from their country? I don't know how that is taught.  Alienation from their culture begs the question of whose culture.  As to God, religion has no business in a secular school system.

Now, what were you bitching about?


----------



## Picaro (Apr 19, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> National competitions such as spelling bees and geography quizzes have a disproportionately large number of winners who were home schooled.
> 
> "Public education is a socialist monopoly." - The Late Milton Friedman
> 
> Nor do parents have to be a one-income family.  Some parents cooperate with other neighbors to school their kids jointly.  One room with five to ten students from various families still get more attention and less brainwashing by Leftists, such as men dressed in drag reading homosexual stories to them....



the costs per student for homeschooling is in the hundreds of dollars, as opposed to the thousands per year spent per student in other schools. this is okay for lower grades, but then by Jr. High and high school you need the equipped labs and shop equipment; those aren't cheap, not even close. And, right wing propaganda is just as silly and stupid as left wing hackery is; we can see that every day here on this board, so both extremes need to be avoided. Right wing sociopaths are just as fond of faggots, mindless self-indulgence, evolution nonsense, and doper cults as left wingers are, so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"The Left is Panicking That the Pandemic Will Encourage Homeschooling*
> ...





Write in a more civil manner.....if you are capable of doing so.

Then, I'd be happy to educate you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2020)

Picaro said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > National competitions such as spelling bees and geography quizzes have a disproportionately large number of winners who were home schooled.
> ...




I'm experienced in homeschooling...a member of three such groups in the Brooklyn-Queens areas.
We have science fairs, talent shows, picnics, all sorts of interactions.

I use K12.com which provides on-line content in a number of areas including music and art.
Each lesson includes a test, and students go back over material in which they do not excel.

No wonder home school students surpass government school grads by every metric.



"Right wing sociopaths are just as fond of faggots, mindless self-indulgence, evolution nonsense, and doper cults as left wingers are, so be careful what you wish for."
I don't see any of what you suggest here.

There are Liberal home schoolers and conservative homeschoolers.

No sociopaths.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Stop being a bitch and I will gladly stop calling you one.  Also, you are the one needing the education as it does not seem you have been in a school since you were throw out the door.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Learn how to address your betters and I will continue to educate you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Shut up twat!  You couldn't educate a fish to swim.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Really? "Since you were throw out the door"?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I judge itbyhow our graduation rates are.  A very high percentage go on to college or tech schools.  We have very few that hang around or join the military, etc.  Reading books is good.  Math and science are higher priority.
> ...


Thank Sam they're fighting socialism.
Military.com
So, you are considering your options for the future and thinking about the military. Joining the military is unlike any other option because there are benefits you won’t find anywhere else. An important step is understanding the many tangible and intangible benefits of joining the military:

A guaranteed paycheck and Cash Bonuses
Education Benefits
Advanced and Specialty Training
30 days annual paid vacation
Travel
Option for full-time or part time service
Tax-free room, board and allowances
Health and Dental Care
Use of commissary and Military Exchange stores
Special home loans and discounts
Unparalleled sense of patriotism, duty, honor and selfless service
Highly sought-after skills, leadership and training experience


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I call them like I see them.  You will not participate in an honest discussion, so you win the title.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 20, 2020)

*"Harvard Law Prof Calls for Ban on Homeschooling, Saying It's 'Dangerous' to Leave Children with Their Parents 24/7*
It's ironic at a time when 56 million children in the U.S. are being homeschooled as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic that _Harvard Magazine_ would publish an article calling for a ban on homeschooling. 

"But it’s also important that children grow up exposed to community values, social values, democratic values, ideas about nondiscrimination and tolerance of other people’s viewpoints." (Nothing about reading, writing, and 'rithmetic in her formula, it ought to be noted.) 


In other words, she knows that homeschooled children are being taught to think for themselves, and she won't stand for it. Bartholet is no doubt keenly aware that government indoctrination centers have been wildly successful in their quest to force-feed vulnerable children progressive values. One need only spend a short time on a college campus to understand the extent of their success. Abraham Lincoln famously said that "The philosophy of the school room in one generation will be the philosophy of government in the next."  








						Harvard Law Prof Calls for Ban on Homeschooling, Saying It's 'Dangerous' to Leave Children with Their Parents 24/7
					

It’s ironic at a time when 56 million children in the U.S. are being homeschooled as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic that Harvard Magazine would publish an article calling for a ban on homesch...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming...

Now that the US is producing oil like crazy, it is time to use the money obtained from oil selling to other countries and give free food to all Americans, free construction materials so Americans can build their own houses on lands designated by the government, with free utilities. Free health insurance for all and free education giving preference to home schooling.

Why big corporations are the ones sucking the whole benefits from the American soil?

The oil is from this land and belongs to all Americans.

Home scholling will end the transgender agenda imposed in public schools, and will make America Great Again.

And shut up... don't wake me up... sh*t!...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> Dreaming...
> 
> Now that the US is producing oil like crazy, it is time to use the money obtained from oil selling to other countries and give free food to all Americans, free construction materials so Americans can build their own houses on lands designated by the government, with free utilities. Free health insurance for all and free education giving preference to home schooling.
> 
> ...




"... it is time to use the money obtained from oil selling to other countries and give free food to all Americans, free construction materials so Americans can build their own houses on lands designated by the government, with free utilities. Free health insurance for all and free education giving preference to home schooling. "



I seem to have forgotten exactly where the Constitution agrees with that.


Could you quote it for me?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2020)

*"Study: Majority Of Homeschoolers Arrive At College Woefully Unprepared For Gender Studies*
April 20th, 2020






WASHINGTON, D.C.—Education experts and policymakers are sounding the alarm today after a newly released study revealed that homeschoolers are eleventy-billion percent more likely to start their college careers shockingly unprepared for gender studies.  According to teachers union officials familiar with the situation, homeschooling parents are neglecting to teach their children even the most basic principles of gender identity.  

"An unprecedented number of poorly educated kids arrive at college actually identifying with their biological sex," said Dr. Xindri Pavlovix.  "It's a concerning trend. These kids aren't learning the basic difference between biological sex and gender expression or identity. * I asked one of my male students what his gender identity and preferred pronouns were, and he just stared at me with a dumb look on his face. Unbelievable!"*

To ensure this disturbing trend is reversed,* educators have suggested banning homeschooling entirely. * Others have suggested going even further and* just banning parents altogether.* "Parents are an outdated relic of a patriarchal society," said Dr. Pavlovix. "They are endangering our kids and need to be removed from the home immediately."
When reached for comment on the situation, one local dad simply shrugged and continued his "Rifle Marksmanship and Constitutional Law" lesson to his 14 kids. "








						Study: Majority Of Homeschoolers Arrive At College Woefully Unprepared For Gender Studies
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Education experts and policymakers are sounding the alarm today after a newly released study revealed that homeschoolers are eleventy-billion percent more likely to start their college careers shockingly unprepared for gender studies.  According to teachers union officials...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## initforme (Apr 21, 2020)

Let's all hope the price of oil keeps dropping like a rock.  Cheap gas is great and people are driving less so the demand is less.   Everyone appreciates cheap gas


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2020)

initforme said:


> Let's all hope the price of oil keeps dropping like a rock.  Cheap gas is great and people are driving less so the demand is less.   Everyone appreciates cheap gas




I hope for no such thing.


Under $40 or so a barrel, the US oil industry is not profitable.

Once it goes you will be at the mercy of the Saudis and Russia.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2020)

*"Harvard to Host Pro-Homeschoolers in Response to 'Disinformation Campaign Against Homeschooling'*
Harvard stirred controversy earlier this month when they announced a June invitation-only summit to discuss increased regulations and a presumptive ban on homeschooling. 

One featured speaker of the anti-homeschooling summit, Harvard Law Professor Elizabeth Bartholet, penned a lengthy article in the Arizona Law Review last year that concluded that homeschooling in the United States should be banned. Bartholet noted most specifically that children taught by their parents might not be exposed to the same social views as children in public schools. 

Amid outcry from homeschooling advocates and allies, Harvard announced on Friday that they would be hosting a virtual discussion that would effectively counter the suggestions being put forward by the original summit.  

Titled, "The Disinormation Campaign Against Homeschooling," the May 1 event ..."








						Harvard to Host Pro-Homeschoolers in Response to 'Disinformation Campaign Against Homeschooling'
					

Harvard stirred controversy earlier this month when they announced a June invitation-only summit to discuss increased regulations and a presumptive ban on homeschooling. The event, dubbed, "Homeschooling Summit: Problems, Politics,




					townhall.com


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 26, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Study: Majority Of Homeschoolers Arrive At College Woefully Unprepared For Gender Studies*



But... why the rest of pupils have to study the effeminate student who believes he is a woman?

Look, that is the problem of that student to be studied by his psychologist.

That is his private life.

No need of wasting time trying to understand his nutty mind.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Study: Majority Of Homeschoolers Arrive At College Woefully Unprepared For Gender Studies*
> ...




It is satire of the Liberal perspective.....laughing at Liberals.


That's what the Babylon Bee does.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## DGS49 (Apr 28, 2020)

Making any generalization about home schooling is a stretch.  Obviously.

The experience can be much, much better than public schools (which are also all over the lot), or much, much worse.

The only rational approach to home schooling is to demand, and verify, certain basics.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 329205



Hilarious! Unfortunately, CORVID-19 has proven just the opposite to be true. Some parents who had considered homeschooling now see just how hard it really is!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Making any generalization about home schooling is a stretch.  Obviously.
> 
> The experience can be much, much better than public schools (which are also all over the lot), or much, much worse.
> 
> The only rational approach to home schooling is to demand, and verify, certain basics.




Here in NYC, we home schoolers need to file an educational plan each year, and our students take the very same evaluation exams that government school students take.

The results are that home school students out perform government school students by every metric.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 329205
> ...




I'd like to see you post much more frequently.....that would tip the balance for parents in favor of home schooling.

Begin immediately!!!


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 329205
> ...


That's because the idiot parents got a default "degree".
I "homeschooled" 3 Costa Rican kids. One is a legal assistant headed to a law degree, entered college at 15.
#2 is an accountant for a decent sized firm. College entrance at 16.
#3 is a Geologist, currently in Chile, marking(creating) climbing trails in Patagonia for the Chilean park service.
Funny thing is most of the "skeuwl" was YouTube based. The others were ebay textbooks(in English), of course.My stupid ass merely sourced material. All three can weld !


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Making any generalization about home schooling is a stretch.  Obviously.
> ...


JooYakk. Nazi control. Here you take them into the gov brainwashing center for a year end test. Any kid with half a brain can pass any HS exam at age 12 and college entrance isn't much more difficult.
Same with a GED in the Empire.A 15-16 year old with a decent brain can enter most any university. The others join the service .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Making any generalization about home schooling is a stretch.  Obviously.
> ...



Yeah, you are comparing a fresh apple against one that the hogs have chewing and trodding on for months.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Informative.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You appear to be a pseudo intellectual, and could not teach a monkey to climb a tree.  Parents who attempt and fail at homeschooling will curse your name. Keep up your embarrassment.

I have three grandchildren and all of them have been homeschooled at one time or another, so don't think I am against homeschooling under all circumstances. My daughter and daughter-in-law are both college educated and are excellent teachers, plus grandpa is but phone call away at a moment's notice.

What drives me crazy are the arrogant assholes who claim that it is so easy and we should eliminate public schools.  These people need their heads examined.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...




You must be a Democrats.....you follow orders so quickly.


Now keep posting!!  Bet you've convinced another dozen or two to home school.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





"You appear to be a pseudo intellectual, and could not teach a monkey to climb a tree."

You're complaining because I can't teach you to climb a tree???


Why?


Don't visitors toss you enough peanuts?????


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I am a registered Republican since the day I turned 18.  I can't stand conservatards like you, so full of themselves that they can't stand to possibly be accused of being full of shit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I see you have abandoned rational discussion.  So typical of a conservatard.  Libtards have taught you well.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




I don't use language like that, for two reason.
Unlike you, I am articulate.
And, unlike you, I'm never wrong, so I don't have to default to the juvenile emotional reaction.


Getting an education might....might......help you overcome those problems.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





The more posts you offer, the more folks will be able to see the low level that the teaching profession has fallen to.


Now....write soon, y'hear!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Your pathetic insults are weak and not very imaginative.  I would be happy to engage you on a professional level as soon as you get the motivation to actually converse with facts vice propaganda learned at the foot of your talk radio elders.


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 11, 2020)

Picaro said:


> And, right wing propaganda is just as silly and stupid as left wing hackery is; we can see that every day here on this board, so both extremes need to be avoided. Right wing sociopaths are just as fond of faggots, mindless self-indulgence, evolution nonsense, and doper cults as left wingers are, so be careful what you wish for.




Your attempt at equivalence is, in your own words, "silly and stupid."

Former UC Berkeley math professor, Theodore Kaczynski, killed people with his package bombs.
He was a huge fan of Al Gore and had a well-worn copy of Earth in the Balance in his rathole cabin.

Former Colorado professor said "Everyone who died on 9/11 were a bunch of little Eichmanns."
He claimed to be American Indian,you know, like Leftist Elizabeth Warren.

I could cite silly and stupid things said and done by Leftists in academia for pages.  I challenge you to provide just a few silly and stupid things said and done by any Conservative in academia.  There aren't very many of them. Conservatives are ostracized by the Leftist Comrades in academia.

*"Public education is a socialist monopoly, a real one." - The Late Milton Friedman, Nobel Laureate

November, 2017  A YouGov survey found that more millenials would rather live in a socialist (44%) or communist (7%) country than a capitalist one (42%).  America and our once cherished ideals are doomed.

“In 1950, we spent (in 1989 dollars) $1,333 per student. In 1989 we spent $4931. As John Silber, the President of Boston University, has written, ‘It is troubling that this nearly fourfold increase in real spending has brought no improvement. It is scandalous that it has not prevented substantial decline.’ ”  – William J. Bennett, former Secretary of Education, in The De-Valuing of America

“Yet universities are becoming laughing stocks of  intolerance….” -Stephen Pinker, liberal and atheist professor, Harvard University

The sixth-grade textbooks of today are much less challenging than those of a few decades ago…” – Carl Sagan, Demon Haunted World, page 362*

*It has been said that we have not had the three R’s in America, we had the six R’s; remedial readin’, remedial ‘ritin’ and remedial ‘rithmetic. – Robert Maynard Hutchins (also Maynard Hutchins) (1899–1977) educational philosopher, dean of Yale Law School (1927-1929), a president of the University of Chicago (1929–1945) and its chancellor (1945–1951).*


*Education is one of the few things a person is willing to pay for and not get. – William Lowe Bryan (1860–1955) 10th president of Indiana University (1902 to 1937).*


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 11, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> The more posts you offer  (Admiral Rockwell), the more folks will be able to see the low level that the teaching profession has fallen to.
> 
> 
> Now....write soon, y'hear!!



The average teacher graduated in the bottom third of their class, according to professor Walter Williams, at George Mason University.

He also states that the college major with the lowest average SAT score is sociology, followed closely by..... wait for it...... wait for it......... education.

I would have guessed art or physical education but you can't make these things up.

Now for the good part.   After completing a B.A., students take a test for graduate school.  I took the exam  for a graduate study in business.  I forget the acronym.  But I scored in the top 5% who took it.
Sociology and education majors take something like the GRE and of those scores, sociology majors and education majors.... wait for it.... wait for it..... switch last places!!!! (According to Professor Williams)

GO TEECHERS!  GO SUCKIOLOGISTS!


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 11, 2020)

The test was the ATGSB, Admission Test for Graduate Study in Business. Easy peasy for a chemical engineering graduate.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...


_For the LOVE OF GOD KEEP DEMOCRATS AWAY FROM OUR CHILDREN! _


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The more posts you offer  (Admiral Rockwell), the more folks will be able to see the low level that the teaching profession has fallen to.
> ...



As has been pointed out many times, teachers usually have a dual degree.  I had a degree in teaching from 1984.  I had to go back to get the education courses in 1998 and finish my math coursework. I was certified to teach math and history after passing a 3 hour exam and then received my Master's in 2003.  I had to pass a 6-hour exam to be certified as a principal.

Check the starting pay for those fields and you will find only social workers receiving less.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...




This is what passes for education in government school:

*1. "Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal *A third-grade teacher at a public school in New Jersey is under fire after she encouraged her students to write letters to notorious convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal, who recently fell ill in prison.

Marylin Zuniga teaches language arts and social studies at Forest Street School in Orange, N.J."

Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal



2. - School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists


*"School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists*
The teacher also told Sommer that her son was not supposed to take the Nation of Islam handout home. It was supposed to stay in the classroom. That bit of news caused her great alarm.
“The fact that students were cautioned against allowing their parents to see anything is deeply troubling,” West told me. “The only reasonable explanation is they don’t want parents to know what it is their children are learning.”

3. Under pressure from transgender activists, progressive politicians, teacher unions, and the education establishment, and despite parents’ opposition, America’s public schools are capitulating to ideologues and implementing the radical transgender agenda with full force.
...regardless of biological sex, .... Activists want _every child_, from kindergarten on, to learn that “sex” is something “assigned at birth” rather than a biological reality. They want children to think that individuals get to choose their own “gender identity” (not limited to male or female), and that everyone else must affirm that “gender identity” as true.


..._nothing _that parents (or teachers) can do to prevent the schools from imposing policies designed to indoctrinate children with gender ideology.

In public education, the “deep state” describes a coalition of various groups – including teachers’ unions, progressive advocacy groups, major corporations, and philanthropists --that work together to promote the progressive worldview..."
America’s Public Education System: The Ultimate Deep State



We're a home school family.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Typical liberal states, weren't they?  Not typical.

Feel free to raise your conspiracy theorists in your own image.


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> As has been pointed out many times, teachers usually have a dual degree.
> 
> Check the starting pay for those fields and you will find only social workers receiving less.



Dual degree.  So what? You may be the best teacher in California, but we're talking about averages.
MONEY!  It's always about money. We want more.  MORE MORE MORE.
For fifty years, more money has resulted in worse educational achievement. But this time we'll turn things around you betcha.  See attached graph.  Per pupil spending, adjusted for inflation:  nothing but up.  Student achievement:  down, not even flat.  Teacher conclusion:  "MORE MONEY"!

Moreover, hypocrite public school teachers send their own children to private schools at a higher rate than the general public.
Hypocrite Gores and Clintons and Obamas sent their privileged children to Sidwell Friends School, all the while proselytizing about the virtues of public schools, for everyone else.
Democrats are like that.  Hypocrites from the get go.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 11, 2020)

Parents are really shocked and outraged at common core.  They are finding out that their children cannot write, do simple arithmetic or read more than haltingly.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Parents are really shocked and outraged at common core.  They are finding out that their children cannot write, do simple arithmetic or read more than haltingly.



Parents  are shocked that Common Core went away during the last part of the Obama administration.  The fact they haven't kept up is the problem.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > As has been pointed out many times, teachers usually have a dual degree.
> ...



Laptops, networks, lab equipment, textbooks, etc. - none of that cost any more today than they did before they were invented.

My daughter finished her biology degree 4 years ago and her education was far superior to either mine, or my wife's.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 11, 2020)

There is some reason why children cannot write their own names nor do basic arithmetic.  Why can't high school graduates read at a 3rd grade level?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is some reason why children cannot write their own names nor do basic arithmetic.  Why can't high school graduates read at a 3rd grade level?



Where did you get this stupid idea?  Dp you have an overactive imagination?


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2020)

Leftist social and political poison has been enervating the Republic in a myriad of ways for many decades. Lazy, myopic people see only the most recent consequences and imagine it can be easily and simply encapsulated in some imagined "indoctrination" in public schools. Just as a homeless, hungry, abused, addicted, or otherwise traumatized student will have a very hard time learning, the real problem is much larger and deeper than a "Publik Skuls Suks!" bumper-sticker mentality. The first step in solving a problem is realizing what it actually is.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There is some reason why children cannot write their own names nor do basic arithmetic.  Why can't high school graduates read at a 3rd grade level?
> ...


Talking to high school graduates.   I was being kind to the graduates.  Most cannot read at all.   California lost a lawsuit because graduates can't read.  This isn't an isolated instance.


			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/education/2020/02/23/california-students-who-sued-state-because-they-cant-read-just-won-53-million-troubled-schools/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I see they are not the only ones who cannot read.  They didn't get a dime.   The money went back to the schools. They are also elementary schools.  Want to bet most of the plaintiffs are illegals from Mexico or their children?


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


That is simply not true.


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There is some reason why children cannot write their own names nor do basic arithmetic.  Why can't high school graduates read at a 3rd grade level?
> ...



*“In 1950, we spent (in 1989 dollars) $1,333 per student. In 1989 we spent $4931. As John Silber, the President of Boston University, has written, ‘It is troubling that this nearly fourfold increase in real spending has brought no improvement. It is scandalous that it has not prevented substantial decline.’ ”  – William J. Bennett, former Secretary of Education, in The De-Valuing of America* 

University of California now conducts numerous classes in remedial math and English. 
You have a lot of gall referring to anybody else as "stupid," Admiral.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Special education, programs for schools without funding, etc.?

When it comes to education you are definitely stupid.


----------



## initforme (May 12, 2020)

Hear hear admiral.  Hard to refute you.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Unkotare (May 12, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> .....
> 
> *“In 1950, we spent (in 1989 dollars) $1,333 per student. In 1989 we spent $4931. As John Silber, the President of Boston University, has written, ‘It is troubling that this nearly fourfold increase in real spending has brought no improvement. It is scandalous that it has not prevented substantial decline.’ ”  – William J. Bennett, former Secretary of Education, in The De-Valuing of America*
> ...


When is this quote from? Siliber has been deceased for a long time now.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > And, right wing propaganda is just as silly and stupid as left wing hackery is; we can see that every day here on this board, so both extremes need to be avoided. Right wing sociopaths are just as fond of faggots, mindless self-indulgence, evolution nonsense, and doper cults as left wingers are, so be careful what you wish for.
> ...



Oh gee, I angered yet another crank loon, one who can't read either. I know you loons hate for the truth about your crazy ideologies to ever be told, you really need  a low IQ herd mentality to make you feel safe in your space, there.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Citing facts just annoys these 'professionals'.

Texas has a program that sends students who grade in the top 10% of their high school to UT Texas free, or almost free, and of course those from crappy schools aren't nearly prepared for the work, and many of them are minorities as well of course, so they just keep socially promoting them along anyway, and many eventually drop out. a Waste of time, money, and space, but none of the teacher orgs will ever be caught  dead criticizing that ssytem, they just dream up stupid crap to benefit themselves as a group, like demanding pay bonuses for speaking Spanish or for overtime tutoring, or better yet for big dollar grants to 'study the issues'. We know for a fact that home schooling certainly doesn't do any *worse* than a lot of public schools. 

And, we know parents are the biggest factors in the success of both methods. If your parents are dope addled morons, no matter what their financial situations are, don't expect the kids to do well. See a lot of the eastern 'elites' for many fine examples of upper class stupidity; George Bush's Andover/Phillips farce doesn't exactly make that school look good, and certainly not Harvard and Yale's alleged 'education' skillz.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Leftist social and political poison has been enervating the Republic in a myriad of ways for many decades. Lazy, myopic people see only the most recent consequences and imagine it can be easily and simply encapsulated in some imagined "indoctrination" in public schools. Just as a homeless, hungry, abused, addicted, or otherwise traumatized student will have a very hard time learning, the real problem is much larger and deeper than a "Publik Skuls Suks!" bumper-sticker mentality. The first step in solving a problem is realizing what it actually is.



lol you're not a teacher, you're just a troll, and that is about all you would do if some tard let you teach a class, babble ideological rubbish all day.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


If you education critics would educate yourself on the topic, it would really make you less looney in your comments. You merely repeat talking points made up by education failures.


----------



## Unkotare (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> ...
> lol you're not a teacher...



In fact, I am.


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



I cited the source. Look up Bill Bennett's book on Amazon.  That will show you when it was published, no doubt shortly after his tenure as Secretary of Education.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



He was Sec of Education over 32 years ago.  Do you think much has changed in that time period?


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Oh gee, I angered yet another *crank loon,* one who can't read either. I know you loons *hate for the truth* about your *crazy ideologies* to ever be told, [RUN ON SENTENCE]  you really need  a low IQ herd mentality to make you feel safe in your space, there.



Democrats claim to hold the intellectual high ground.  Read the above and judge for yourself.  I'll simply add this Picaro to my already long Ignore List.  He joins others who, in my opinion, add nothing to any discussion.

Conservatives didn't originate safe space. You Lefties did.   We don't need it.  You people do.
ciao brutto


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...





*"VIDEO: NYU Business Prof Explains How Coronavirus Will be A Wrecking Ball to Higher Ed*
Posted by Mike LaChance       Friday, June 5, 2020 at 10:00am
“He notes this is the only industry in America which has yet to face significant pressures to cost-cut.”


American education has long been absurdly overpriced. He notes this is the only industry in America which has yet to face significant pressures to cost-cut.

He says that parents are getting to see what their $76,000 per year is buying them– because now they can see the witless profs lecturing to their kids on the Zoom sessions they have online.

And parents are thinking: “This is worthless. I am spending $300,000 for something absolutely worthless.”

Not just worthless — in addition to the debt, there are four years (at least) of lost wages and lost experience to consider.








						VIDEO: NYU Business Prof Explains How Coronavirus Will be A Wrecking Ball to Higher Ed
					

"He notes this is the only industry in America which has yet to face significant pressures to cost-cut."




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He was Sec of Education over 32 years ago.  Do you think much has changed in that time period?



Oh yes, and for the worse.  The money has, however, kept rolling in, and that's all the educrats care about.  More money, more money, more money.  Meanwhile they send their own children to private schools at a higher ratio than the general public, as did the Obamas, the Clintons and the Gores, hypocrites all.  When you attended school, did they have homosexuals lecturing you on the wonders of their practices?  Nobody can say a disparaging word about sexual perverts today.  To do so instantly brands one as "homophobic" and "intolerant."  These people are utterly intolerant of anyone who disagrees with them.  THAT'S bigotry defined.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > He was Sec of Education over 32 years ago.  Do you think much has changed in that time period?
> ...





Department of Education is, of course, unconstitutional. The Constitution clearly states that powers not granted to the federal government belong to the states. So where is the impetus for its creation? Unions. The National Education Association (NEA) “In 1972, the massive union formed a political action committee…released ‘Needed: A Cabinet Department of Education’ in 1975, but its most significant step was to endorse a presidential candidate- Jimmy Carter- for the first time in the history of the organization.” D.T. Stallngs, “A Brief History of the Department of Education: 1979-2002,” p. 3. 
When formed, its budget was $13.1 billion (in 2007 dollars) and it employed 450 people. IN 2010, the estimated budget is $107 billion, and there are 4,800 employees. http://crunchycon.nationalreview.co...-department-education-not-radical/mona-charen 
“In November 1995, when the federal government shut down over a budget crisis, 89.4 percent of the department’s employees were deemed ‘nonessential’ and sent home.” Beck and Balfe, “Broke,” p.304


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > He was Sec of Education over 32 years ago.  Do you think much has changed in that time period?
> ...


In answer to your question, no.  That wasn't done the 21 years I was teaching nor in my kid's classes when they attended school from 1989 to 2012.  It is also not in my grandchildren's classes which are in the 5th through 8th grades right now in three different school sytem in two different states.

Show me a school system where this is taught and I will show you a liberal dominated state or city.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Your number one statement is wrong.

The Education Department was formed because many states were failing to properly educate poor and minority students.  If there was not federal oversight in the rest of the century, how many generations would there be that failed to get an education in states like Louisiana, Arkansas, and Mississippi?

Your number two statement is inaccurate. 

The *Department of Education* is administered by the *United States* secretary of *education*. It has under 4,000 employees (2018) and an annual *budget* of $68 billion (2016).








						United States Department of Education - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Your last statement is completely irrelevant.  How many students died during the shutdown?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...





Nah.....it's to give vulgar reprobates like you employment.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> In answer to your question, no.  That wasn't done the 21 years I was teaching nor in my kid's classes when they attended school from 1989 to 2012.  It is also not in my grandchildren's classes which are in the 5th through 8th grades right now in three different school sytem in two different states.
> 
> Show me a school system where this is taught and I will show you a liberal dominated state or city.



"Public education is a socialist monopoly, a real one." - The Late Milton Friedman

Leftists dominate public education and higher education.   See attached for the corrosive effects of Leftists in academia today.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The *Department of Education* is administered by the *United States* secretary of *education*. It has under 4,000 employees (2018) and an annual *budget* of $68 billion (2016).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Four thousand employees and the Department of Education educates NO ONE!

It wouldn't be missed if it were eliminated tomorrow.  Nevertheless, current secretary of education, appointed by Trump, has to travel with a heavy security detail at  a cost of millions due to harassment, intimidation, threats, and protests by..... teachers.  Lovely.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > In answer to your question, no.  That wasn't done the 21 years I was teaching nor in my kid's classes when they attended school from 1989 to 2012.  It is also not in my grandchildren's classes which are in the 5th through 8th grades right now in three different school sytem in two different states.
> ...





I wouldn't even mind it being run by Liberals.....if they actually educated.

Sadly, they are utter failures at their supposed mission.

But eminently successful at indoctrination.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I wouldn't even mind it being run by Liberals.....if they actually educated.
> Sadly, they are utter failures at their supposed mission.
> But eminently successful at indoctrination.



Let me give you a couple of reasons why they're so bad and so gullible.

1.  Professor Walter Williams of George Mason University has stated that the TWO majors in college with the lowest average SAT scores are, get ready, education and sociology.

After graduating, many go on to graduate school where the two bottom scoring majors switch places.
I would have thought phys ed and art but education????  

2.  The average teacher graduated in the bottom third of their class.  Yes, there are some very smart ones.  We have to deal with averages however.    For the record, I scored in the 95th percentile of my SAT and in the ATGSB as well.  That is the Admission Test for Graduate Study in Business.
Chemical engineering undergrad was a bugger.  MBA school was a cakewalk.  First one out the door after completing my Finance Final Exam in a class of 100 or so.  Didn't need to bother checking my answers.   I knowed they wuz good!

(Chic, I will PM you a letter where I corrected a bigwig in a New York bank in his own area of expertise.  It was printed in a very prestigious newspaper.)


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > In answer to your question, no.  That wasn't done the 21 years I was teaching nor in my kid's classes when they attended school from 1989 to 2012.  It is also not in my grandchildren's classes which are in the 5th through 8th grades right now in three different school sytem in two different states.
> ...



You did not read my post.  That is further proof of your abject ignorance.  Your post is about California's colleges.  What does that have to do with public schools?


ChemEngineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't even mind it being run by Liberals.....if they actually educated.
> ...



It's called lousy pay, horrible hours, and lack of respect for the profession.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



That's liberals for you to criticize.  Read my post about where theses incidents occur, if you dare!


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 6, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You did not read my post.  That is further proof of your abject ignorance.  Your post is about California's colleges.  What does that have to do with public schools?



The University of California is a public school.  And you cite MY "abject ignorance"?  You're the teacher, not me.  Your profession scored lower on average on SAT tests than any other major.
YOUR profession graduated in the bottom third of their class, on average. I didn't.  So who's the ignorant one?  You Leftists are so arrogant that you pretend to be smarter than anybody else while assuming that IF YOU WERE, which you are not, being smarter STILL does not make you right.




> It's called lousy pay, horrible hours, and lack of respect for the profession.



Yes, the pay is for 180 days of work, and much less this year.  Compare your "lousy hours" with those of the armed services, sleeping outside, carrying everything they own on their backs, and getting shot at.  Do you make more than they do or less?  The lack of respect is deserved.
Those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach.  Retirement pay is obscenely high for teachers.
Some superintendents in California are paid $250,000 a year instead of drawing social security like most of us.  Sick.  I have a friend who taught high school band.  He drives a new Mercedes, of which there are many at public school staff parking lots.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 6, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You did not read my post.  That is further proof of your abject ignorance.  Your post is about California's colleges.  What does that have to do with public schools?
> ...




And they turn out the most ignorant generation......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 6, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You did not read my post.  That is further proof of your abject ignorance.  Your post is about California's colleges.  What does that have to do with public schools?
> ...


Lousy pay, long hours, and lousy benefits are the reasons I agve you.  You can ignore them if you want, but that is your ignorance.

Teachers work more than 180 days a year, mostly 196 for pay and ,ore that are unpaid for training, classroom prep, etc.  Those days average about 2 hours prior and 4 hours after normal working hours.  My kids memory of me when I am gone is sitting at my dining room table grading homework.  Superintendents are NOT teachers and most of the time are at the 20-30 year point in their careers. 

Retirement pay in California may be great, but it is the reason I left both of my teaching jobs. The first time was because of lousy retirement pay and the second was the threat by the state to take it away from me.  Many teachers are not eligible to draw Social Security in addition to their retirement, which we funded 100% out of our meager paychecks.  You could always tell the difference in the two parking lots at our schools.  The teacher's parking lot was filled with clunkers held together with bubble gum and bailing wire, while the student lot was filled with current or previous model cars bought by the parents.

I served in the military for many years before becoming a teacher.  If you did not, you are not qualified to make a comparison.  By the way, I took a $20,000 a year pay cut from my last year on active duty compared to when I was hired as a teacher, and that was with 4 years service credited because I was military.

You can cherry pick your stats all day long, but I will tell you the facts.  You can believe me or continue to wallow in your ignorance.  The choice is yours.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 6, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



When it comes to education, your generation obviously takes the cake!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 13, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...





*"Democrat Says Working-Class Parents Aren’t Competent to Oversee Children’s Education*


....working-class parents aren’t competent enough to oversee their own children’s education has sparked a political backlash and new charges that American progressives are out-of-touch elitists.

New Hampshire State Sen. Jeanne Dietsch was speaking on behalf of her bill that would limit parents’ access to alternative education choices currently available in the Granite State.

Education choice — charter schools, alternative public education, school choice, etc. — has long been a fissure inside the Democratic coalition. Education unions, who are extremely powerful inside the party, oppose these reforms. People of color, often with children trapped in failing public schools, frequently support programs that give them access to higher-quality education. "








						Democrat Says Working-Class Parents Aren't Competent to Oversee Children's Education – InsideSources
					

A Democratic legislator's comment that working-class parents aren't competent enough to oversee their own children's education has sparked a political




					www.insidesources.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...


Home schooling turns out weird kids. Most parents don't have the knowledge to teach their kids everything. And I hate to think what YOU'RE teaching your children, Polechik.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...




I understand how important it is to simpleminded individuals like you to parrot the indoctrination, but perhaps no one ever told you that, no matter the metric, homeschooled students outperform your sort, the government schooled sort.


Standardized test results for 16,000 home educated children, grades K-12, were analyzed in 1994 by researcher Dr. Brian Ray. He found the nationwide grand mean in reading for homeschoolers was at the 79th percentile; for language and math, the 73rd percentile. This ranking means home-educated students performed better than approximately 77% of the sample population on whom the test was normed. Nearly 80% of homeschooled children achieved individual scores above the national average and 54.7% of the 16,000 homeschoolers achieved individual scores in the top quarter of the population, more than double the number of conventional school students who score in the top quarter. 1

A *Harvard University* (MA) admissions officer said most of their home-educated students "have done very well. They usually are very motivated in what they do." Results of the SAT and SAT II, an essay, an interview, and a letter of recommendation are the main requirements for home-educated applicants. "[Transcripts are] irrelevant because a transcript is basically a comparison to other students in the school."
http://www.hslda.org/docs/nche/000000/00000017.asp



I bet you wish your folks had loved you enough to take on the burden of homeschooling.

Perhaps there was a reason why they thought better of it......what does your psychiatrist say?


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I went to a private school. Hopefully you have no kids because you’re a fucking retard and certified loony tune. What does your shrink say about you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Did the family address you in that manner?
I can tell from the language that you never went to any real school.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You live in a fantasy world where you’re not some meaningless bitch spewing out cut&paste all day. Do you even have a job?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




You're not speaking to your relatives now.....watch your language, no matter how deeply my posts injure you.


----------



## Taz (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


So you don’t have a job, got it. Not surprised either, you’re such a dumbass. Please don’t homeschool anyone, you’ll fuck them up for life.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Those homeschool students are the product of the more educated parents, this SHOULD rate higher. Also, were his results randomized or were the homeschool students selected? The source is the HSLDA which automatically makes it garbage.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Every study shows home school students out perform your product in every category.


And....speaking of 'garbage'....
.... those who have seen your posts would agree, I'm sure, that your removal from the education system would be best for all concerned.

Do it for the nation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



They should be scared because I was the best thing to happen to education.  I am sure everyone is thanking God their kids did not have some lying piece of shit like you for a teacher.


----------



## citygator (Jul 5, 2020)

The way right wing nuts educate themselves I can only imagine what damage they’d do to their children. A whole generation of flat young earthers who are antivax and think sandy hook was a fake.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

citygator said:


> The way right wing nuts educate themselves I can only imagine what damage they’d do to their children. A whole generation of flat young earthers who are antivax and think sandy hook was a fake.



Not a single person I know believes in any of that shit.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2020)

And yet another example of what is wrong with the teaching profession: 

*"BLM Teacher Says 2+2 Only = 4 Because of “Western Imperialism”*

Sorry, what?






Published
 1 min ago 
on
 7 July, 2020
Paul Joseph Watson





*A Black Lives Matter-supporting teacher took to Twitter to assert that 2+2 only = 4 because of “western imperialism.”*
Yes, really.
Brittany Marshall’s tweet went viral after she claimed during the course of a discussion about racism, “Nope the idea of 2 + 2 equaling 4 is cultural and because of western imperialism/colonization, we think of it as the only way of knowing.”
Marshall, who includes her pronouns in her bio, lists her occupation as “teacher, scholar, social justice change agent” and apparently is studying for a PhD at Rutgers."








						BLM Teacher Says 2+2 Only = 4 Because of “Western Imperialism”
					

Sorry, what?



					summit.news
				






_Home school now!
_


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 7, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> And yet another example of what is wrong with the teaching profession:
> 
> *"BLM Teacher Says 2+2 Only = 4 Because of “Western Imperialism”*
> 
> ...


Studying for a PhD at Rutgers is the issue.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 15, 2020)

"*The Time for School Choice Is Now*


...the California teacher's union whose leadership presented a fact-challenged paper making a series of demands on the school district to meet before their membership would agree to return to the classroom.

The statement includes social justice buzz phrases that should easily explain that there's a serious political agenda behind their position, not a serious scientific approach.


...in their "research paper" on the conditions that must be met before their membership returns to the classroom, the LA teachers union calls for Sen. Bernie Sanders and Rep. Alexandria Ocasio Cortez's government takeover of the health system.

In addition, the paper calls for a wealth tax, a millionaire tax, defunding of the police and, well..."








						The Time for School Choice Is Now
					

On Monday, Los Angeles Unified School District (LAUSD), the nation's second-largest public school system, announced that every child will not be returning to their classrooms this fall and will be




					townhall.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 15, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> "*The Time for School Choice Is Now*
> 
> 
> ...the California teacher's union whose leadership presented a fact-challenged paper making a series of demands on the school district to meet before their membership would agree to return to the classroom.
> ...



The LA school district is full of mentally ill liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...




" Those age 20-49 have a 0.0092%, or nine deaths per 100,000 infections. As for children age 10-19, the rate drops to 0.00032%, or three deaths per 1 MILLION infections.

It’s understandable that mainstream media and Democrats do not want this information known because it would eliminate the need for locking down the nation, at least for those under 50-years-old."








						Infection Fatality Rate Estimates: The numbers they don’t want you to know
					

Update 2: The video is being systematically removed from YouTube as well, so here it is on BitChute: Update: A video




					noqreport.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...


Your image does what occurs normally in the media and paints with a broad brush.  I know of every few unions that have taken this position, but they get all the press.  The LAUSD and CTU are NOT representative of all teacher's unions anymore than AOC is representative of the Congress.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




1.  "As _Common Dreams_ reported last week, teachers in Florida, Arizona, and West Virginia have signaled in recent days that they plan to stage an uprising akin to the Red for Ed movement of 2018, demanding that schools remain closed in the fall because the Republican Party is refusing to federally fund safety measures to ensure teachers, students, and staff members don’t contract Covid-19 at school. "








						The 'hypocrisy knows no bounds': Teachers' union president slams Trump as he cancels GOP convention while urging schools to reopen
					

"It seems the lives of kids and teachers are less important to the president than those of GOP delegates."Citing the pandemic that he has downplayed for months, President Donald Trump on Thursday abruptly announced that it is "not the right time" to hold the Republican National Convention in...




					www.rawstory.com
				






2. "... anymore than AOC is representative of the [Democrat] Congress."

But she is.

*"Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, activist groups map out next steps in Green New Deal fight"*
*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, activist groups map out next steps in Green New Deal fight - CNNPolitics**


"The Green New Deal, explained
An insurgent movement is pushing Democrats to back an ambitious climate change solution."*
*The Green New Deal, explained**



"For the first time ever, someone in Congress has a plan that is ambitious enough to address the climate crisis.

Newly elected Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is pushing her fellow Democrats to create a Green New Deal – a plan to transform our economy and society at the scale needed to stop the climate crisis.

Fifteen House Democrats have already signed onto the Green New Deal resolution"*
*Sign the petition: Stand up for a Green New Deal**



"Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez leads push for Green New Deal as the way forward on climate change"*
*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez leads push for Green New Deal as the way forward on climate change – Boston Herald**


*
"The “Green New Deal” congressional resolution from Sen. Ed Markey and Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez...As of Feb. 9, the resolution has 65 co-sponsors from the House (not counting two non-voting representatives), as well as 11 from the Senate. Most of the announced presidential candidates, several of whom are in the Senate, have signed on,...."
The Weak Rollout of the Green New Deal | RealClearPolitics



*
"Support for the Green New Deal is showing signs of becoming a liberal litmus test among Democrats who may run for president. Sen. Cory Booker (D-N.J.) recently endorsed it, joining Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.)."*
*‘Green New Deal’ divides Democrats intent on addressing climate change*



"There is little doubt that Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, representing parts of Queens and the Bronx, is being treated as a leader of a new Democratic swing to the left. Nor is there much doubt that the media-savvy upset winner in New York’s 14th congressional district combines personal charisma with a knack for policy packaging, as with her “Green New Deal.”








						Is Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Really the Democratic Future?
					

The young congresswoman represents a district with far fewer eligible voters than the national average.




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Wow!  You did all of that work just to agree with me!  Congratulations!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




I put you in your place.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 28, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What do you think you proved?

Has every school district in the nation called for schools to remain closed?  You think AOC is representative of every member of Congress?

Your arrogance and "holier-than-thou" attitude really is obnoxious!

Why don't you stick the topics you know and leave education out of your repertoire?  You blow like an asthmatic hooker!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 29, 2020)

*"Major Teachers Union Tells Members to Strike If They Have to Return to Work *

(Headline USA) One of the nation’s largest teachers unions is authorizing its members to strike if their schools plan to reopen without proper safety measures.

The American Federation of Teachers, which represents 1.7 million school employees, issued a resolution on Tuesday saying it will support any local chapter that decides to strike over reopening plans.

In providing its blessing, the union is also offering local chapters access to its financial and legal resources as they navigate a return to the classroom."








						Major Teachers Union Tells Members to Strike If They Have to Return to Work - Headline USA
					

One of the nation's largest teachers unions is authorizing its members to strike if their schools plan to reopen without proper safety measures.




					headlineusa.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Major Teachers Union Tells Members to Strike If They Have to Return to Work *
> 
> (Headline USA) One of the nation’s largest teachers unions is authorizing its members to strike if their schools plan to reopen without proper safety measures.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is too bad that strikes by teachers unions are illegal in almost every state.  They left out that little tidbit.

Strike?  Get fired and your certificate gets revoked.  Good luck getting another job.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Major Teachers Union Tells Members to Strike If They Have to Return to Work *
> ...





I just proved you wrong again.


It appears you know nothing at all.


One can only imagine how your students talk about you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Where did you prove me wrong? Nothing you posted says anything about illegal strikes you dumb bitch!


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Where did you prove me wrong? Nothing you posted says anything about illegal strikes you dumb bitch!


Everyone is always wrong but you? And at that you always lose you temper and must use violent profanity. 

You are simply an angry old asshole that becomes a bigot when anything is outside your experience. And it seems everything is outside your experience.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you prove me wrong? Nothing you posted says anything about illegal strikes you dumb bitch!
> ...



I am angry because you dipshits cannot even recognize when you are talking out of your ass.  You would argue with a wall!  I have a Master's degree in the topic and you can't even Google worth a damn!


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 29, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...



This is the sad positive aspect.  We may end up with better educated kids than ever before, and less left-wing indoctrinated kids than ever before.

My sister has seriously considered now, just keeping her 6 children at home for school forever, but she's seeing them improve more under her teaching, than in the schools.


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I am angry because you dipshits cannot even recognize when you are talking out of your ass.  You would argue with a wall!  I have a Master's degree in the topic and you can't even Google worth a damn!


You have a master's degree in common core? That is what you argued with me, common core. Certainly if you have a master's in anything else, you are unqualified to speak of common core. By your rules. 
Of course, you call me a liar when I am a witness to what is being taught as I have children in school right now, which you do not. You are not even a teacher, anymore, are you? Grandpa! I have children bringing The Common Core home, I see it and try to help with it, and you call me a liar! 

You behave like an asshole and a bigot. "projecting",  you are doing what you accuse others of. You are talking out your ass. Hell, you argued with the common core, itself. Speaking of arguing with walls.


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I see they are not the only ones who cannot read.  They didn't get a dime.   The money went back to the schools. They are also elementary schools.  Want to bet most of the plaintiffs are illegals from Mexico or their children?


I will take that bigoted bet. You certainly are an asshole. I spent 20 years in California. The sad fact is that most those illegal aliens are a better person than you are. As you demonstrate with your bigoted comments. You do realize your posts are angry stereotypes. Most children from mexico learn english and do as well if not better than the other children. Their parents make sure of that for they fear deportation otherwise. I have had mexican moms complain that their children are becoming to American in our schools. 

Of course, you being a bigot will fly off the handle and argue that you are right and I do not know what I speak of. You are simply an angry fearful grandpa that spews out nothing but bigotry.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I am angry because you dipshits cannot even recognize when you are talking out of your ass.  You would argue with a wall!  I have a Master's degree in the topic and you can't even Google worth a damn!
> ...



I have a Master's degree in education which you show no evidence of even having a GED.  Where is that Common Core history standard I asked you to post and highlight the history content?  Still looking?  It isn't up your ass with your, head is it?

They are not bringing Common Core home because they would learn nothing from a standard.  See!  You are stupid you don't even know the difference in standards and a curriculum, neither of which is homework.  I taught Common Core math from the time it was adopted until it was changed to a state standard.  Most of that time, I wrote y own curriculum to align with the Common Core standards my students would be tested on.  How long do you teach it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I see they are not the only ones who cannot read.  They didn't get a dime.   The money went back to the schools. They are also elementary schools.  Want to bet most of the plaintiffs are illegals from Mexico or their children?
> ...



You deny that the language barrier is the cause of poor test scores?  I have seen data that proves it.  Hispanic and Black kids perform poorly on standardized tests because they struggle with the language.  The same goes for recent immigrants whose primary language is NOT English.  Spanish and Ebonics just don't cut it!


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


your comment was awful and bigoted. and as i predicted, you simply contradicticted me pontificating how you are right.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Anyone with any sense know you are pathetic dumbass and nothing but a troll. I have tried to educate you but you just retarded enough to prevent that. 

Goodbye you worthless piece of shit!


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Anyone with any sense know you are pathetic dumbass and nothing but a troll. I have tried to educate you but you just retarded enough to prevent that.
> 
> Goodbye you worthless piece of shit!


I posted quotes from the official common core site.  I also posted the link. You blew your top in your first comment. You continued with simple contradictions. You swore and cussed when you did not get your way. And you cherry picked the overall name of the common core standard while never ever posting the official alpha/numeric designator which explictedly showed you are wrong. 

A master's in what? Baiting? Trolling, ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> ... I have had mexican [sic] moms complain that their children are becoming to [sic] American in our schools.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "I have had"? Do you try to hold parent/crazy person conferences in the parking lot outside some school?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ...You deny that the language barrier is the cause of poor test scores? ...



It is one of many possible factors.


----------



## elektra (Jul 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> What do you mean "I have had"? Do you try to hold parent/crazy person conferences in the parking lot outside some school?


ahh, you poor crap eater, it must be tough on you. Such a feeble little mind always trolling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 30, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> ...



We're a home school family.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2020)

*"Teachers Refusing To Go Back In The Fall Launch 'Every Child Left Behind' Movement*
July 30th, 2020






U.S.—Teachers who have been enjoying the extended time off due to COVID concerns are eager for it to continue. Desperate to avoid returning to the classroom in the fall while still getting paid for it, teachers have come together to launch an “Every Child Left Behind” movement.

Citing concerns of possible exposure to the virus, teachers have expressed that they will not be returning until their safety can be guaranteed. They also do not want to be bothered by teaching online, either. “We don’t want some kids falling behind and other, more privileged kids learning online.” said Director of Education Susan Birchfield, “No! We say all kids should have their education equally hindered.” 
“My greatest joy in life is teaching my wonderful, little angels, but if I can not go to work and still get paid then see ya later, snot-nosed brats!” said 2019 teacher of the year Kathy Frazzelbum as she floated by in her pool tube while sipping a piña colada.
“Kids have their entire lives to learn. It’s not like these are formative years that could leave their education stunted and trailing behind the rest of the world,” explained teacher’s union founder Trish McDonald.
Teachers across the nation expressed their utmost thanks to the taxpayers and assured them that this was money well spent. “I am much more productive as a teacher thanks to the Every Child Left Behind movement. Now I can go run errands as I please and instead of grading papers I can binge Netflix!”
At publishing time, the teacher’s union was planning a series of strikes to continue the Every Child Left Behind movement until a cure for all sickness and death was found."








						Teachers Refusing To Go Back In The Fall Launch 'Every Child Left Behind' Movement
					

Citing concerns of possible exposure to the virus, teachers have expressed that they will not be returning until their safety can be guaranteed. They also do not want to be bothered by teaching online, either. “We don’t want some kids falling behind and other, more privileged kids learning...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 31, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Teachers Refusing To Go Back In The Fall Launch 'Every Child Left Behind' Movement*
> July 30th, 2020
> 
> 
> ...



You don't recognize a satire site?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Teachers Refusing To Go Back In The Fall Launch 'Every Child Left Behind' Movement*
> ...





Of course I do, you imbecile.....it's Babylon Bee.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2020)

Most teachers I know are eager to get back in the classroom.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 31, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


This is not the political satire thread, dumbass!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Trying to hide your embarrassment????


Too late, dunce.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 1, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You are a fucking troll, dipshit!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)

*"Teachers bring coffins, guillotine while protesting NYC schools reopening plan*
Teachers brought along visual aids, including handmade coffins and a guillotine, while protesting Mayor Bill de Blasio’s schools reopening plan in Lower Manhattan on Monday afternoon. 











						Teachers bring coffins, guillotine while protesting NYC schools reopening plan
					

They get an A+ for creativity. Teachers brought along visual aids, including handmade coffins and a guillotine, while protesting Mayor Bill de Blasio’s schools reopening plan in Lower Manhatt…




					nypost.com
				





If schools are closes, parents can't return to work.
If the economy is destroyed, so is Trump.


"the Infection Fatality Rate Estimate drops dramatically. Those age 20-49 have a 0.0092%, or nine deaths per 100,000 infections. As for children age 10-19, the rate drops to 0.00032%, or three deaths per 1 MILLION infections."








						Infection Fatality Rate Estimates: The numbers they don't want you to know | NOQ Report
					

If the truth about the coronavirus was every brought to light, more Americans would be furious about the continued lockdowns.




					podcast.noqreport.com


----------



## initforme (Aug 4, 2020)

What sane minded adult would want to return to a classroom full of germs during a pandemic?  If you want them in the classroom so bad it's time you go in there and teach.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)

initforme said:


> What sane minded adult would want to return to a classroom full of germs during a pandemic?  If you want them in the classroom so bad it's time you go in there and teach.




You never were the brightest bulb.....

The effort is designed to kill the economy, and America's chances to elect Trump.

But then, you've claimed not to be much of an American.


----------



## initforme (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh I'm as american as you.  I was born here, a swedish american I am.  It must bother you that law abiding, hard working, tax paying Christian men like me live here.


----------



## initforme (Aug 4, 2020)

So the reason an older teacher is nervous about going back is to get rid of Trump?  There is no virus? During a pandemic, it's the parents responsibility to deal with their kids.  They need to adjust to accommodate.  They can homeschool.  You are a homeschooler and I think that's awesome.  You are not dependent on schools to supervise your kids.  During a pandemic all households could do that maybe.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)

initforme said:


> Oh I'm as american as you.  I was born here, a swedish american I am.  It must bother you that law abiding, hard working, tax paying Christian men like me live here.




I wasn't born here but I far more of an American than you.....


Didn't you say this:

now I have not a patriotic bone in my body






						Now....On To The Future!
					

“It's tough to make predictions, especially about the future.” Yogi Berra  Yet one can make a calculated conclusion by judging the past.    1. First....the context. "Near the end of the third and final presidential debate, moderator Chris Wallace asked Donald Trump for clarification on one...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








. Of course I will admit I don't have a _*patriotic*_ bone in my body eventhough i was born in america






						The pledge
					

Of allegiance.  I am now thinking it is a form of indoctrination. My grandkids say it every day.  Has me thinking I needneed to speak with them.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				






How about you just get lost.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 5, 2020)

*"Public School Teachers Continue To Insist Their Jobs Are Non-Essential*
August 4th, 2020





U.S.—Public school teachers gathered outside the schoolhouses of the nation this week, continuing to insist quite adamantly that their jobs are non-essential.

“We need to lockdown all non-essential work, like teaching, due to the coronavirus pandemic,” stated one teacher protesting outside her local elementary school. “What we do in the classroom is really not adding the kind of value to your children’s upbringing that we should risk spreading the virus.”
“If you look at the graduation rates, standardized test scores, and the studies that indicate public schools aren’t preparing students for the real world, believe me, we’re not doing your child any favors,” she added.
Another teacher holding a sign which read ‘Don’t Make Us Work!’ quickly chimed in, “But we should still be paid until there is a vaccine. People are suffering in this crisis, essential workers and non-essential workers alike, and we all just need to get through this together. God bless our essential workers.”

At publishing time, the protesters had ordered food delivery and more protesting supplies that arrived to them thanks to the hard work of actual essential workers."








						Public School Teachers Continue To Insist Their Jobs Are Non-Essential
					

U.S.—Public school teachers gathered outside the schoolhouses of the nation this week, continuing to insist quite adamantly that their jobs are non-essential.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 6, 2020)

*"Teachers Unions Are Attempting Political Blackmail. It’s Time To Break Them Up*
In an abject show of selfishness and political bias, teachers unions are trying to hold the country hostage over baseless COVID-19 fears.
AUGUST 5, 2020

It’s not enough that public school teachers and the college professors who train them are increasingly prone to teaching leftist absurdities like “2+2=5” or presenting the mendacious 1619 Project as legitimate American history. Teachers unions are now trying to blackmail the entire country into meeting a set of leftist political demands for reopening the schools this fall, using COVID-19 as their excuse."








						Teachers Unions Are Attempting Political Blackmail. Let's Break Them Up
					

In an abject show of selfishness and political bias, teachers unions are trying to hold the country hostage over baseless COVID-19 fears.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Public School Teachers Continue To Insist Their Jobs Are Non-Essential*
> August 4th, 2020
> 
> 
> ...



I was given one pack of 50 wipes for the school year...this literally wont make it to the end of the first day. That's my district's plan for combating Covid. I'm not against going to brick and mortar school but make it safe for students and faculty if you're going to do so.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Public School Teachers Continue To Insist Their Jobs Are Non-Essential*
> ...





Let's base it on this:

Those age 50-64 were better but still not great. At 0.14% Infection Fatality Rate Estimate, that's 14 deaths for every 10,000 infections. For people in this age group, it's about 14 times more dangerous than influenza. But from there, the Infection Fatality Rate Estimate drops dramatically. Those age 20-49 have a 0.0092%, or nine deaths per 100,000 infections. As for children age 10-19, the rate drops to 0.00032%, or three deaths per 1 MILLION infections.

It's understandable that mainstream media and Democrats do not want this information known because it would eliminate the need for locking down the nation, at least for those under 50-years-old. But why isn't the White House addressing it? This study is tailor-made for the reopening narrative. 









						Infection Fatality Rate Estimates: The numbers they don't want you to know | NOQ Report
					

If the truth about the coronavirus was every brought to light, more Americans would be furious about the continued lockdowns.




					podcast.noqreport.com


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm not saying the media isn't blowing it out of proportion because they are. But do you really think that one pack of 50 wipes is sufficient enough?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Currently 10 packs of 10 wipes costs $30 (plus tax) on Amazon. This is for a generic off-brand I chose the first one that came up in my search and Amazon has it listed as the best value. I have provided the link below. That is $0.30 per wipe. I usually have between 160-175 students per school year. Let's go conservative and say I have 150 this year. We have been told by our superintendent that our classes will be the same sizes as usual since the students doing online learning will be taught by teachers at our schools, thus 50% of the students will be taught by 50% of the teachers.

Now with 150 students let's say 140 show up to school every day. That would require 140 wipes per day.

140 X 0.30 = 42

I would have to spend $42 a day on wipes alone. This does not included sales tax I'd have to pay, and again is on the conservative side of the number of students.

Source:

Amazon.com: Cleaning Wipes, 10 Packs 75% Disposable Wipes Adult Wipes, Hand Wipes,Skin Toys Wipes (10pack=100pcs) PDLA05: Health & Personal Care

Again is one pack of 50 wipes sufficient to protect my students and myself? Is it reasonable to expect me to pay nearly $50 per day on supplies to keep my students and myself safe?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



Hard to imagine the quantity you're claiming.

The only teachers who can claim 'danger' are the oldest ones.

And they're earning over 100k.....buy the darn wipes.......

.....it's tax deductible.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I make about $45K, that's a far cry from $100K. No teacher in my district makes over $65 on teacher pay alone, let alone $100K. Some make a few grand more for coaching, having more responsibilities at the school (like being a department head)-but not a single teacher in my district makes $100K. Not even close. Not even teachers who've been there 35 years.

School supplies are no longer tax deductible for teachers after $250. That would get me through the first week and that's about it. That's not counting all of the other supplies I have to purchase for my classroom and getting a tax break on them.

Hard to believe I have at least 140 students? As a high school teacher how many students do you really think I have every day? Last year I had 158 students enrolled the first day of classes. Of course some students move, some move in, etc. so the numbers fluctuate a little bit but it remains within 3-4 of that number.

So again I ask you is it reasonable for me to spend that much that on wipes per day to secure the safety of my students as well as myself? Is it reasonable for the district to give me one pack of 50 wipes?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





If you don't feel safe, don't go in.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You keep avoiding my questions intentionally. If you think one pack of 50 wipes is sufficient or somebody paying over $800/month (literally) to keep their students and themselves safe is reasonable just admit it. If you don't that's fine but don't ignore the cognitive dissonance and pretend like it doesn't exist. I mean don't get me wrong you could continue to do that...but don't expect people to take you seriously or to convince anybody with such weakly support convictions.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





No one's forcing you to do anything.

Either make a decision or learn to quote Hamlet.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Cite where I ever claimed somebody is making me do something. I'm merely pointing out that the schools in my district (I can't speak about any others) aren't prepare to safely open. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





Stop your hand-wringing and make a decision.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



When people start to go after the messenger and not the message it's usually because they're incapable of doing the latter. For the record I've already made my decision but it doesn't change the reality of what tens of thousands (literally) of students are going to face in my district. Blood wont be on my hands.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2020)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## initforme (Aug 11, 2020)

Our teachers here were going to go back until the SCHOOL board and health dept shut it down.  The plan was masks, gowns, gloves, and teaching behind glass.  No more than 8 kids in a classroom.  I thought it was a reasonable plan. In this case it was not the teachers.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 23, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 373669



I'm a teacher who doesn't want to defund the police, isn't for medicare for all, and isn't against banning charter schools (the crappy ones do a great job of going out of business on their own). But go ahead continue...LOL. Honestly this was just a lazy post.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 27, 2020)

*"Chris Whitty: missing school is a greater risk to children than Covid-19 – video*

England's chief medical officer has warned that failing to return children to school in September would pose a greater risk to them than catching Covid-19.
Whitty and the chief medical officers of Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland released a rare joint statement advising on children returning to schools

Keir Starmer tells Boris Johnson: your chaos puts schools return at risk
Reopening schools 'risks rise in cases but missing lessons worse for children'









						Chris Whitty: missing school is a greater risk to children than Covid-19 – video
					

'The balance of risk is very strongly in favour of children actually going to school,' England's chief medical officer said.




					www.theguardian.com
				






Of course, in America, Trump's defeat is the most important aim for the teacher's unions.....so, if parents can't go back to work the economy may be destroyed with Trump's chances for re-election.


----------



## initforme (Aug 27, 2020)

Well MANY parents are choosing to keep their kids home here even as school is fully open.  So it's on the parents here.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 28, 2020)

Education needs to go back to being the responsibility of the States instead of the Federal Government in my opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 29, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Education needs to go back to being the responsibility of the States instead of the Federal Government in my opinion.


Um...it _is_.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 29, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Education needs to go back to being the responsibility of the States instead of the Federal Government in my opinion.



Who told you it's not?


----------



## Taz (Aug 29, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have said that unless we wrest control of education back from the Democrat/Liberal government schools, as earlier Republicans pried their slaves away from them, the nation has no future.
> 
> But....I couldn't see any possible way to do this........
> 
> ...


Didn't seem to work too well for you, you can't think for yourself, just copy&paste.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 11, 2020)

The Left needs to keep the economy closed until election day.


Here are their shock troops, teachers,  pretending how deadly the Wuhan virus is to them.....










"Those age 50-64 were better but still not great. At 0.14% Infection Fatality Rate Estimate, that's 14 deaths for every 10,000 infections. For people in this age group, it's about 14 times more dangerous than influenza. But from there, the Infection Fatality Rate Estimate drops dramatically. Those age 20-49 have a 0.0092%, or nine deaths per 100,000 infections. As for children age 10-19, the rate drops to 0.00032%, or three deaths per 1 MILLION infections.

It's understandable that mainstream media and Democrats do not want this information known because it would eliminate the need for locking down the nation, at least for those under 50-years-old. But why isn't the White House addressing it? This study is tailor-made for the reopening narrative. Here are five possible reasons ranked from least to most likely by my reckoning."
Infection Fatality Rate Estimates: The numbers they don't want you to know | NOQ Report



“* The median age of reported COVID-19 deaths in Florida on Wednesday was 93”* *








						Horowitz: The median age of reported COVID-19 deaths in Florida on Wednesday was 93
					

From day one, the media has been sowing panic by comparing the coronavirus to the Spanish flu pandemic of 1918, when an estimated 675,000 Americans died, the equivalent of over 2.2 million in today's population. Moreover, the median age of those who died was 28, which means that the cumulative...




					www.conservativereview.com
				



*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 12, 2020)

*"Teachers Unions Promise School Will Resume As Soon As The Teachers Are Done Campaigning For Biden*
October 9th, 2020





U.S.—Facing growing frustration from parents over prolonged school closures, the American Federation of Teachers has released a statement promising school will resume just as soon as all the public school teachers are done campaigning for Biden. 

"We realized that these prolonged school closures were a perfect opportunity to mobilize our 1.7 million-member union to get out the vote for Joe Biden," said AFT President Randi Weingarten. "Plus, the Biden campaign didn't have to pay them since they are already being paid a full salary with taxpayer dollars. It was a win-win for us!" 
According to sources across the country, public educators have been dutifully going door to door to make sure they harvest every Biden vote they can before the November election.
"So if you're wondering why the schools still aren't open, that's why. We promise we'll start teaching your dumb kids again as soon as the important work of defeating Donald Trump is completed," Weingarten said."








						Teachers Unions Promise School Will Resume As Soon As The Teachers Are Done Campaigning For Biden
					

U.S.—Facing growing frustration from parents over prolonged school closures, the American Federation of Teachers has released a statement promising school will resume just as soon as all the public school teachers are done campaigning for Biden.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 12, 2020)

God save us from Leftist teachers.
Did you know that on average, education majors scored lower on their SAT tests than any other college major?

Did you know that the average teacher graduated in the bottom third of their college class?

Wordpress website shows no title.  I can't figure out how to insert a title into the link.

(no title)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> God save us from Leftist teachers.
> Did you know that on average, education majors scored lower on their SAT tests than any other college major?
> 
> Did you know that the average teacher graduated in the bottom third of their college class?
> ...


But they perform the job that government tasks them with.....just look at the streets of Portland, Seattle.....etc.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 13, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Teachers Unions Promise School Will Resume As Soon As The Teachers Are Done Campaigning For Biden*
> October 9th, 2020
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even have to read the news clip.  The headline says it all.  It might have read, TEACHERS PUT BIDEN BEFORE THE CHILDREN.

They have never had the welfare of  children as an interest to the Federation of Teachers.  As a former Union Rep, I know of what I speak.  As a former Union President, he said "I will care about the kids when they pay my salary."


----------



## initforme (Oct 13, 2020)

Anti american and america rah rah must be removed from the classroom.  Leave that up to the parents.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Jackson said:


> They have never had the welfare of  children as an interest to the Federation of Teachers.  As a former Union Rep, I know of what I speak.  As a former Union President, he said "I will care about the kids when they pay my salary."



That was the president of the* national* teachers' union.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 13, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> God save us from Leftist teachers.
> Did you know that on average, education majors scored lower on their SAT tests than any other college major?
> 
> Did you know that the average teacher graduated in the bottom third of their college class?
> ...


Isn't that the free market?  You offer poor salaries you get poor people.  

I actually know that is not true, most teachers are obviously not in it for the money (there isn't any) but we still shouldn't expect them to work for nothing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > God save us from Leftist teachers.
> ...



  "You offer poor salaries you get poor people."


$130k for working 180 days?

Plus all sorts of benefits?





Under the contract agreement, which still needs to be ratified by the UFT's members, the maximum *salary* for *teachers* will rise from $119,565 to $128,657.Oct 12, 2018

*New York City teacher salaries to range from $61,070 to ...*


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


Doesn't sound extravagant for NYC since there are many high-paying jobs available and, I believe, most teachers get Master's degrees:

The cost of living in New York, NY is 129 percent higher than the national *average*.
A person working in New York typically earns around 114,000 USD per year.
Workers with a certificate or diploma earn on average 17% more than their peers who only reached the high school level.
Employees who earned a Bachelor's Degree earn 24% more than those who only managed to attain a cerificate or diploma.
Professionals who attained a Master's Degree are awarded salaries that are 29% more than those with a Bachelor's Degree.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...





Yet this is what you said:

"You offer poor salaries you get poor people." 


You remind me of nothing so much as Confederate General Wise, chased by Union General Cox, referring to his retreat a 'retrograde movement' of his troops. 


Nice retrograde movement, there.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Poor is a relative term.  What is a poor salary in NYC might be an average salary in Sioux Falls.  

If a good NYC teacher can get an easier and better paying job, with more respect, elsewhere that leaves behind teachers that don't have any other job options.


----------



## initforme (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places That Person in the "low class" category in Today's america.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2020)

initforme said:


> Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places That Person in the "low class" category in Today's america.




So don't take the job.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 15, 2020)

initforme said:


> Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places That Person in the "low class" category in Today's america.



THERE IS NOT AN IOTA of truth to what you say. NOT ONE IOTA.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places That Person in the "low class" category in Today's america.
> ...




You better tell him what 'iota' means.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 15, 2020)

initforme said:


> Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places (sic)  That (sic)  Person(sic)  in the "low class" category in Today's (sic)  america. (sic)(sick, sick)



They made $114,339 in 2018.  Undoubtedly it has gone up since then.  



			https://www.uft.org/your-rights/salary/doe-and-city-salary-schedules/teachers-salary-schedule


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, in New York City.....here top salary is $62000 for a master's and 25 years. That Places (sic)  That (sic)  Person(sic)  in the "low class" category in Today's (sic)  america. (sic)(sick, sick)
> ...




Summer school, coaching teams, night school and home schooling convalescing students, and other options, increases salary.


----------

